# Rate the signature above yours



## piyush gupta (Oct 27, 2006)

Give a rating to the person you posted above you's signature. 

1- Terrible 
2 
3 
4 
5- Lower Average 
6- Upper Average 
7 
8 
9 
10- Amazing 

I cant give an example because no one has posted above me.


----------



## mediator (Oct 27, 2006)

1. Terrible 

Gimme 10!


----------



## piyush gupta (Oct 27, 2006)

mediator said:
			
		

> 1. Terrible
> 
> Gimme 10!



why

terrible

to u
3


----------



## DukeNukem (Oct 27, 2006)

You dont Provide Option for below Terrible












-------------------------------------------------------------------
Life is Like A Box Of Ammo


----------



## samrulez (Oct 27, 2006)

^^
5 ....even though it makes no sense.....


----------



## piyush gupta (Oct 27, 2006)

2 tell me who is SAM


----------



## DukeNukem (Oct 27, 2006)

piyush619 said:
			
		

> 2 tell me who is SAM


Person who is banging his head in front of THE computer


----------



## piyush gupta (Oct 27, 2006)

DukeNukem said:
			
		

> Person who is banging his head in front of THE computer


what he rulez


----------



## samrulez (Oct 27, 2006)

DukeNukem said:
			
		

> Person who is banging his head in front of THE computer



hehehehehe......lol I'm Sam.. duh!


----------



## aniishvara@gmail.com (Oct 27, 2006)

@ ^^^

your siggy rating hmm..i say 1 on 10


----------



## samrulez (Oct 27, 2006)

Your sig should be given 0 coz you have used a explicit word!


----------



## paul_007 (Oct 27, 2006)

4 out of 10


----------



## shaunak (Oct 27, 2006)

paul 007: 5 


To love me tender.. love me sweet.. [4] just coz elvis sang it.


----------



## paul_007 (Oct 27, 2006)

6 out of 10


----------



## Tech Geek (Oct 27, 2006)

4/10


----------



## sourav (Oct 27, 2006)

1/10
 i don't understand what do you mean by this


----------



## mediator (Oct 27, 2006)

^^ U dunno what "gotenks" is??


----------



## piyush gupta (Oct 27, 2006)

6/10 coz its really an inspiring on

@mediator 1/10 what it is ?


----------



## mediator (Oct 27, 2006)

Awwww, "Gotenks" is one of de most popular characters in cartoon serial "Dragonball Z"! ANd mine is "Buuuuuuu" ! Now don't laugh that I watch cartoons, but atleast they r much better than all the K serials of starplus!!


----------



## Chirag (Oct 27, 2006)

^^
Many ppl here watch cartoons. Well I never saw DBZ. Actually I saw last 2 episodes on CN and liked it very much but after that it never came. Currently I luv Beyblade.


----------



## kirtan (Oct 27, 2006)

chirag bhai aapka signature kidhar hai


----------



## satyamy (Oct 27, 2006)

hahahaha
nice forum man
give this forum 9 point our of 10
really fun


----------



## subhajitmaji (Oct 27, 2006)

Wheres Your Signature Buddy?


----------



## kl_ravi (Oct 28, 2006)

Well ... Talking about cartoons, I still watch *Tom & Jerry ... !!! *


----------



## sysfilez (Oct 28, 2006)

kl_ravi said:
			
		

> Well ... Talking about cartoons, I still watch *Tom & Jerry ... !!! *


where is the ladder i want to climb. 
u get 4/10.


----------



## jz2linkinpark (Oct 28, 2006)

@chiraq.....10! cuz it the best i've seen so far...


----------



## eggman (Oct 28, 2006)

1/10 cause its a ad
 (only a beatles fan can understand mine)


----------



## DukeNukem (Oct 28, 2006)

eggman said:
			
		

> goo goo g'joob g'goo goo g'joob.
> Goo goo g'joob g'goo goo g'joob g'goo.




Wha Wha What Whats Wha Wha Whats Tha Tha That Tha That
Brrrr Brrrr Brrroooo Brooooo Brooothhhher


----------



## blackpearl (Oct 28, 2006)

Nice game!!

2/10

(I need a better siggy)


----------



## Chirag (Oct 28, 2006)

@jz2... - 10. Hehe Thnx.

@blackpearl - 4/10.


----------



## rakeshishere (Oct 28, 2006)

@chirag
10/10

How abt my signature?


----------



## aditya.shevade (Oct 28, 2006)

7 or 8


----------



## Vyasram (Oct 28, 2006)

rakeshiere 8/10


----------



## aditya.shevade (Oct 28, 2006)

@Vyasram good one 7


----------



## Tech Geek (Oct 28, 2006)

3/10


----------



## jz2linkinpark (Oct 28, 2006)

3/10
rakesishere= 8.5...nice siggy!


----------



## subhajitmaji (Oct 28, 2006)

5/10 (I luv Bunny)
What abt mine?


----------



## ~Phenom~ (Oct 29, 2006)

6/10.


----------



## nitish_mythology (Oct 29, 2006)

I am too a Dragonball Z fan!


----------



## paragkalra (Oct 29, 2006)

6/10

Its okay........nothing new in it......but still its good and inspiring one


----------



## nitish_mythology (Oct 29, 2006)

I gv u 8/10 coz u r in the noble business of promoting Linux!


----------



## aditya.shevade (Oct 29, 2006)

5/10

And now what? I have changed my signature. And by the way 3/10 for writing my name (true signature) is not fare. 

Aditya


----------



## ~Phenom~ (Oct 29, 2006)

7/10
what about my siggy???


----------



## eggman (Oct 29, 2006)

9/10 for phenom's sig


----------



## ~Phenom~ (Oct 29, 2006)

thank a lot eggman.
I wish I could understand what ur siggy means...


----------



## eggman (Oct 29, 2006)

mind could be understood only by an beatles fan


----------



## thewisecrab (Oct 29, 2006)

I'd give it.....................................


----------



## ~Phenom~ (Oct 29, 2006)

^^ 7/10 for thewisecrab.


----------



## max_demon (Oct 29, 2006)

Chirag said:
			
		

> ^^
> Many ppl here watch cartoons. Well I never saw DBZ. Actually I saw last 2 episodes on CN and liked it very much but after that it never came. Currently I luv Beyblade.


 I Give 10/10


----------



## Tech Geek (Oct 29, 2006)

5/10


----------



## piyush gupta (Oct 29, 2006)

7/10 coz now  i knew what is GOTENKS!

what about   mine buddy?

i think i need to change it


----------



## max_demon (Oct 29, 2006)

what is GOTENKS!


----------



## ~Phenom~ (Oct 29, 2006)

4/10 coz we can change our fate with our "karma" i.e. actions.


----------



## Rollercoaster (Oct 30, 2006)

5/10...nice math


----------



## rakeshishere (Oct 30, 2006)

@~Phenom~

8/10..A nice idea frm Master Card Ad series


----------



## ~Phenom~ (Oct 30, 2006)

thanx rakeshishere ,
8/10 for ur siggy.


----------



## AshishSharma (Oct 30, 2006)

^^^
8/10 ... Nice one....


----------



## ~Phenom~ (Oct 30, 2006)

^^9/10
really true.


----------



## piyush gupta (Oct 30, 2006)

^^8/10  nice maths u use bro


----------



## Rollercoaster (Oct 30, 2006)

2/10 - change it man.. sounds so .....


----------



## piyush gupta (Oct 31, 2006)

5/10 will change it 2morrow

i changed my sig now what u give for this?


----------



## montsa007 (Oct 31, 2006)

well its a 6.9/10 good 1


----------



## wizrulz (Oct 31, 2006)

8/10


----------



## montsa007 (Oct 31, 2006)

hahaha man urs is truely wicked its a hit 8.9/10


----------



## piyush gupta (Oct 31, 2006)

9/10


----------



## neerajvohra (Oct 31, 2006)

hmmm......so personal web sig accepted ??? lol


----------



## DukeNukem (Oct 31, 2006)

i've changed mine 
what 'bout it now

and serching for new avtar .................


----------



## piyush gupta (Nov 1, 2006)

3/10 coz apne dad ka kehna maan liya hai


----------



## Manshahia (Nov 1, 2006)

Firstly tell me its meaning


----------



## piyush gupta (Nov 1, 2006)

Manshahia said:
			
		

> Firstly tell me its meaning



read thread before posting

0/10  u r on high alert be hidden always


----------



## Manshahia (Nov 1, 2006)

sorry cannt get that again. 
i mean this thread is abt Signature not Avtar.
Y r u always breaking ur own laws?

0/10 coz u r sleeping


----------



## piyush gupta (Nov 1, 2006)

yarr schoool time ki aadat hai rules break karne ki

how can u be hyper active user on this forum?

1/10

wan tot know meaning of my sign go for oxford dictionary


----------



## Manshahia (Nov 1, 2006)

Oh....
i cant find it in OXFORD too.

1/10 Meaning not Found in OXFORD Dictionary


----------



## piyush gupta (Nov 1, 2006)

which word u not understanding tell me


----------



## Manshahia (Nov 1, 2006)

Vengeance


----------



## piyush gupta (Nov 1, 2006)

vengence:-
The act of taking revenge (harming someone in retaliation for something harmful that they have done) especially in the next life

"Vengeance is mine; I will repay, saith the Lord"; "For vengeance I would do nothing. This nation is too great to look for mere revenge"; "he swore vengeance on the man who betrayed him"

now be on thread dont break rules

u chould clear meaning of ur sign need a deep concentration to understand mine
for u 3/10


----------



## Manshahia (Nov 1, 2006)

for explaining that to me 3/10 to u too
__________
OK


----------



## Third Eye (Nov 8, 2006)

How about mine......


----------



## Tech Geek (Nov 8, 2006)

6/10
good enough
how about mine?


----------



## Chirag (Nov 8, 2006)

hmmm 3/10.


----------



## Third Eye (Nov 8, 2006)

@Tech Geek: 6/10  for sig

@Chirag: 10/10  for sig


----------



## neerajvohra (Nov 9, 2006)

ur right with albert thoughts..

7/10


----------



## mehra.rakesh (Nov 9, 2006)

Very interesting thread . Nebody wanna rate my sig


----------



## Rollercoaster (Nov 9, 2006)

so many words. too complex. weak at math. brainfreeze. System Crashed. must be nice.

 8/10


----------



## piyush gupta (Nov 9, 2006)

complex to understand what is ur last breath how can u be safe inside me

still nice

7/10


----------



## krazyfrog (Nov 9, 2006)

Well i must admit i didn't quiet understand it. 6/10


----------



## Tech Geek (Nov 9, 2006)

8/10 for Krazyfrog


----------



## shashank4u (Nov 9, 2006)

5/10 for tech geek..cpu in sig.


----------



## Manshahia (Nov 12, 2006)

Cant understand what is MVPS.
Reputation Button ?? Good
5/10


----------



## Chirag (Nov 12, 2006)

^^
MVPs-Microsoft Most Valuable Professional


----------



## Tech Geek (Nov 12, 2006)

7/10


----------



## nithinks (Nov 12, 2006)

7/10...


----------



## Tech Geek (Nov 12, 2006)

6/10


----------



## naveen_reloaded (Nov 12, 2006)

Tech Geek said:
			
		

> 6/10




10/6   is my rating for my above sig


----------



## ~Phenom~ (Nov 12, 2006)

5/10 for techgeek.


----------



## preshit.net (Nov 12, 2006)

7/10 

Hail Linux


----------



## Manshahia (Nov 12, 2006)

@Dark Lord ,Acha dimag lagaya hai.
8/10


----------



## ~Phenom~ (Nov 12, 2006)

@darklord , 9/10 for ya , just  fantastic calculation done.


----------



## SE><IE (Nov 13, 2006)

6/10 for ye.


----------



## wizrulz (Nov 13, 2006)

8/10


----------



## AshishSharma (Nov 13, 2006)

6/10


----------



## iMav (Nov 13, 2006)

7.5/10


----------



## Apollo (Nov 15, 2006)

8/10

Philosophical gibberish!


----------



## thewisecrab (Nov 16, 2006)

4/10 4 u........


----------



## Tech Geek (Nov 16, 2006)

7/10


----------



## coolendra (Nov 16, 2006)

Hmmmmmm........ 4/10...


----------



## tarey_g (Nov 16, 2006)

3/10 , its a nice one but its too common


----------



## sharkmench (Nov 17, 2006)

9


----------



## montsa007 (Nov 17, 2006)

@/10 well i cant get it so u dont get it huh


----------



## escape7 (Nov 17, 2006)

^^ 5/10
... next


----------



## montsa007 (Nov 23, 2006)

0/10 i cant get it


----------



## demoninside (Nov 23, 2006)

i'll say

4/10 at least something to think about.


----------



## Romit.Gadhiya (Nov 23, 2006)

> Music is like Sex, The more you get, the more you want.



4/10


----------



## Tech Geek (Nov 23, 2006)

4/10

putting ur websites name??????????


----------



## ~Phenom~ (Nov 23, 2006)

6/10


----------



## outlaw (Nov 23, 2006)

8/10 

totally hilarious [i.e if u've seen the master card ad's ]


----------



## shaunak (Nov 25, 2006)

7/10. 
My camera's digital.  

BTW Someone stole my siggy!!!! Copyright infringment i tell ya!


----------



## Tech Geek (Nov 25, 2006)

6/10

good one


----------



## piyush gupta (Nov 25, 2006)

8/10 gud one but what about wireless systems & laptops


----------



## ~Phenom~ (Nov 26, 2006)

2/10 , couldnt understand.


----------



## EagerBeaver (Nov 26, 2006)

Too Big ;-( 
4/10


----------



## Tech Geek (Nov 26, 2006)

piyush619 said:
			
		

> 8/10 gud one but what about wireless systems & laptops



Wifi is not even that devoloped

5/10


----------



## Apollo (Nov 26, 2006)

6/10 

Right on!


----------



## mihirvashist (Nov 26, 2006)

can't understand so  i'll give you 1/10


----------



## Apollo (Nov 26, 2006)

I don't blame you, , for it is the Black Speech of Gorthaur. 

8/10... very true!


----------



## it_waaznt_me (Nov 26, 2006)

Okay .. I am writing here only cauz of above post ..


> "Never before has any voice uttered the words of that tongue here in Imladris!"





10/10


----------



## FatBeing (Nov 26, 2006)

U2/10

Blame the corniness on ridiculous hours of work.


----------



## it_waaznt_me (Nov 26, 2006)

I still havent received that free hat ..


----------



## Apollo (Nov 26, 2006)

@it_waaznt_me: Good to see another fan! 

8/10 for you... good song!


----------



## Tech Geek (Nov 26, 2006)

7/10


----------



## shaunak (Dec 10, 2006)

Not to mention the jumble inside too!
7/10 to you to.

BTW: Probably th best siggy i have seen so far on this forum is:


			
				mAV3 said:
			
		

> For some absurd reason beyond my rational thinking the Penguin seems beautiful and the Apple sweet
> 
> Look at the Vista thru the Windows u'll love it !!!  - mAV3


----------



## shantanu (Feb 25, 2007)

8/10


----------



## shashank4u (Feb 25, 2007)

5/10..


----------



## shantanu (Feb 25, 2007)

as your avtar 7/10


----------



## alok4best (Feb 25, 2007)

4..though I still dnt find any meaning in ur siggie.


----------



## ~Phenom~ (Feb 25, 2007)

7/10,   nice quote.


----------



## piyush gupta (Feb 26, 2007)

10/10 for this msg phenom


----------



## azaad_shri75 (Feb 26, 2007)

2/10.


----------



## AshishSharma (Feb 26, 2007)

^^^ 7/10


----------



## sspradhan (Mar 4, 2007)

Hey that's uber cool. 9/10 for that mate.
__________
 Hey asshish who's that man in the bathtub.
what's he doin' ?


----------



## Kiran.dks (Mar 4, 2007)

sspradhan said:
			
		

> Hey that's uber cool. 9/10 for that mate.
> __________
> Hey asshish who's that man in the bathtub.
> what's he doin' ?



It is a female in the bathtub!  But, I can't explain what exactly is she doing there 
__________
btw, 6/10 for you.


----------



## Tech Geek (Mar 5, 2007)

8/10


----------



## kirangp (Mar 5, 2007)

ya so true tech Geek...my comp is also like that...cant make out which wire leads where..hehe

9/10


----------



## desertwind (Mar 5, 2007)

5/10


----------



## eagle_y2j (Mar 6, 2007)

7/10


----------



## ::cyborg:: (Mar 6, 2007)

and mine ???????????????????????


----------



## sspradhan (Mar 6, 2007)

nice one
ilove the ones that are gif.
7/10 for that.
are you an ericsson fan?


----------



## ayushsobti (Mar 8, 2007)

4/10.


----------



## gaurav_indian (Mar 8, 2007)

sspradhan said:
			
		

> nice one
> ilove the ones that are gif.
> 7/10 for that.
> are you an ericsson fan?


Its a signature thread not avatar.

0/10


----------



## shantanu (Mar 8, 2007)

0/10 its a signature thread not avtar


----------



## ayushsobti (Mar 8, 2007)

nice one. quite thought provoking. 8/10


----------



## iMav (Mar 8, 2007)

Kiran_tech_mania said:
			
		

> It is a female in the bathtub!  But, I can't explain what exactly is she doing there


 very often when working on my PC and listening to songs the comp freezes at such times the song loops itself i guess woh ladki ka system hang ho gaya hai aur woh infinite loop mein chali gayi hai

PS: dont rate my sig ... my sigs have been appreciated before


----------



## ayushsobti (Mar 8, 2007)

ok, i won't rate ur sign, but that threatens to stop this thread. so i'm posting this reply to continue the thread


----------



## freshseasons (Mar 9, 2007)

nice sig by ayushsobti. Keep it up .Whatever ......!


----------



## Pathik (Mar 9, 2007)

hmmm avg sig... 5/10..
btw i hav a invisible sig


----------



## Dink2cool (Mar 9, 2007)

cool invisible signature ! 
but i'd like to rate you on your visible signature only 
till then it 0/10 for you 
by the way ,what does your avatar has in its nose


----------



## ~Phenom~ (Mar 9, 2007)

5/10
coz I believe  the invention of the first wheel is the biggest and most imp. invention made by human.


----------



## Cool G5 (Mar 9, 2007)

U get 6/10


----------



## Lucky_star (Mar 9, 2007)

^^Gud 9/10


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Mar 9, 2007)

^^7/10
I didnt know this thread existed till now,and I call myself a spyware


----------



## Lucky_star (Mar 9, 2007)

^^8/10

You _are _an officially declared spyware, Page 3 material from Arsenal F.C who is more worried about the Swan nowadays...


----------



## shantanu (Mar 9, 2007)

6/10 coz you are lucky >>


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Mar 9, 2007)

^^@lucky_star well said


----------



## shantanu (Mar 9, 2007)

^^ hey arsenal you siggy !!! hmmmmm

should i rate them ok... 7/10 :


----------



## Lucky_star (Mar 9, 2007)

8/10 
Will be edited if you explain me the meaning of your siggy...


----------



## shantanu (Mar 9, 2007)

There was a movie of JIM morrision DOORS...
~snipped~ meaning...


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Mar 9, 2007)

^^WTF was that!


----------



## shantanu (Mar 9, 2007)

OK OK that was not good... cant explain to you now...  editing that post


----------



## Lucky_star (Mar 9, 2007)

Oops!...Missed what Shantanu said.
Googled it. 
Its about the Pyramids, right?
[Edited]


----------



## shantanu (Mar 9, 2007)

its really about THINGS WHICH WE KNOW AND WHICH WE DONT... 

crossing the barrier and taking to a world of PYRAMIDS INFORM OF knowledge


----------



## gaurav_indian (Mar 9, 2007)

8/10


----------



## aneesh kalra (Mar 9, 2007)

You sig is not visible.Maybe it is in stealth mode.
So 0's for you.0/10.


----------



## gaurav_indian (Mar 9, 2007)

9/10


----------



## ayushsobti (Mar 10, 2007)

i'd like o complimemt dink2cool on his signature. really cool. i'd give it 8.5/10


----------



## gaurav_indian (Mar 10, 2007)

8/10


----------



## freshseasons (Mar 12, 2007)

5/10 ...Read it without 3d glasses.. Hm about the invisible one...the pychic powers are really not splattered all over .


----------



## gaurav_indian (Mar 12, 2007)

7/10 If u will see that then u wont be alive.


----------



## kaustav_geek (Mar 13, 2007)

5/10


----------



## Asfaq (Mar 13, 2007)

^ 6/10 - cuz ur siggy reminds me of work somehow!


----------



## Siddharth Maheshwari (Mar 13, 2007)

7/10


----------



## koolbluez (Mar 13, 2007)

^^^ what's that!


----------



## rakeshishere (Mar 13, 2007)

> (¯`♥´¯)$!DDH@RTH(¯`♥´¯)
> age=14                                           class=9
> C                    VB6                 ASP               HTML
> MY S/Ws www.geocities.com/indianadevelopers



His name is siddarth..His age is 14 and studies in 9th standard.He knows languages like C,Visual basic 6.0,ASP and HTML..and he has a website which has s/w in the link above..._Hope Now Koolbluez Gets wht his sig means_


----------



## koolbluez (Mar 13, 2007)

Of course, i know that.. rakesh... only thing... i don't like descriptive siggies 

Ur siggy... hmm... 7/10


----------



## ssk_the_gr8 (May 19, 2007)

nice 8/10..


----------



## azaad_shri75 (May 19, 2007)

this thread has come to life again


----------



## amol48 (May 19, 2007)

hmmm.. 5/10


----------



## ~Phenom~ (May 19, 2007)

6/10 
funny...


----------



## iMav (May 19, 2007)

ur username shudv been 10101

6/10


----------



## Third Eye (May 19, 2007)

10/10 for iMav


----------



## eagle_y2j (May 19, 2007)

^ 10/10 for ur sign


----------



## Third Eye (May 19, 2007)

10/10 for you too


----------



## ssk_the_gr8 (May 19, 2007)

hey where's my ratin...


----------



## LEARNER_LEARNER (May 19, 2007)

^ cool 7/10 4 your avatar.


----------



## ssk_the_gr8 (May 19, 2007)

nice...7/10


----------



## eagle_y2j (May 19, 2007)

7/10



			
				LEARNER_LEARNER said:
			
		

> ^ cool 7/10 4 your avatar.



signature rating thread (_l0l_)


----------



## eggman (May 30, 2007)

8/10 for your siggy


----------



## Quiz_Master (May 30, 2007)

9/10.

Wow. this threadis back.


----------



## LEARNER_LEARNER (May 30, 2007)

eagle_y2j said:
			
		

> 7/10
> 
> 
> 
> signature rating thread (_l0l_)


 
ohh no,i was think avatar thread. rate my sig


----------



## prateek_san (May 30, 2007)

6/10 ....... i hate the sms thingy


----------



## vish786 (May 30, 2007)

6/10


----------



## Quiz_Master (May 30, 2007)

8/10.
Very True.
What about mine siggy.


----------



## fun2sh (May 30, 2007)

11/10
really really true. n thats the reason for our backwardness


----------



## prateek_san (May 30, 2007)

7/10


----------



## azaad_shri75 (May 30, 2007)

8/10.


----------



## prateek_san (May 30, 2007)

10/10  sig is really good man ...


----------



## Dipen01 (May 30, 2007)

7/10


----------



## azaad_shri75 (May 30, 2007)

prateek_san said:
			
		

> 10/10 sig is really good man ...


 
thanks man, yours also is really good.


----------



## eagle_y2j (May 30, 2007)

^^ 7/10


----------



## LEARNER_LEARNER (May 30, 2007)

^5/10


----------



## ashfame (May 30, 2007)

^^^6/10


----------



## Quiz_Master (May 31, 2007)

3/10. 

(I should have given zero but I have the same PC config so 3 points for that.)


----------



## vish786 (May 31, 2007)

yes always.....   7/10


----------



## Goten (May 31, 2007)

6/10.

Peace~~~!


----------



## acesuresh (May 31, 2007)

Peace gets 7/10...


----------



## vish786 (May 31, 2007)

a crap one........ u get 2/10


----------



## eagle_y2j (May 31, 2007)

6/10


----------



## Quiz_Master (Jun 1, 2007)

5/10.
____

2.5 cuase you are on linux and 2.5 for I you use adsense wisely (you get what i mean?!!! )


----------



## Gigacore (Jun 1, 2007)

2/10
rate my sig


----------



## s18000rpm (Jun 1, 2007)

^5/10

:d


----------



## Third Eye (Jun 1, 2007)

10/10 for s18000rpm


----------



## faraaz (Jun 1, 2007)

9/10...Einstein's always good for a quote...


----------



## Quiz_Master (Jun 1, 2007)

^^ Lol

9/10.


----------



## ssk_the_gr8 (Jun 1, 2007)

9/10..   Lol..


----------



## Quiz_Master (Jun 2, 2007)

Lol

8/10.


----------



## caje143 (Jun 2, 2007)

8/10

nice one....


----------



## Quiz_Master (Jun 3, 2007)

^^ Good one.
Rate mine. I changed it again. (Actually I change it every day.)


----------



## caje143 (Jun 3, 2007)

thats a nice thought dude...

9/10


----------



## aryayush (Jun 3, 2007)

8/10.


----------



## iMav (Jun 3, 2007)

6/10 ... for the first 1 i liked the way the comparison has been put in words

-10/10 .... cozfor the second 1 u r lieing


----------



## Third Eye (Jun 3, 2007)

10/10 for iMav

9/10 for aryayush first part

But please  remove this *Name a good Vista feature that goes beyond what's in Tiger. Yeah, I can't either.* from siggy.


----------



## gxsaurav (Jun 3, 2007)

6/10 for tech genius.

100/10 for iMav

-10000000000/10 for arya

@ Tech Genius

Forget it man, he likes to advertise Mac wherever he can. You know, he is trying to get a job of Mac genius with his loyalty towards being a Macboy.

hey arya, still didn't read my reply to that sig i guess....lolz. Ignorance at its best


----------



## Third Eye (Jun 3, 2007)

9/10 for gx_saurav


----------



## fun2sh (Jun 3, 2007)

^^ 5/10.  Hows Mine


----------



## abhi_10_20 (Jun 4, 2007)

7/10
Rate mine please....


----------



## Quiz_Master (Jun 4, 2007)

9/10.
True. Gyan ki baat. 

Now rate mine todays Siggy.


----------



## aryayush (Jun 4, 2007)

2/10

Not the best signature, in my humble opinion.


----------



## faraaz (Jun 4, 2007)

^^ - 3/10...the first part, I don't agree...the second part...unnecessary Vista bashing...


----------



## Quiz_Master (Jun 4, 2007)

aryayush said:
			
		

> Name a good Vista feature that goes beyond what's in Tiger. Yeah, I can't either.



Cut - feature.


----------



## aryayush (Jun 4, 2007)

LOL! 


@faraaz

LOL! Yours is funny. I like funny things.

8/10.


----------



## Third Eye (Jun 4, 2007)

How is my siggy?


----------



## faraaz (Jun 4, 2007)

7/10 ... deep...


----------



## vish786 (Jun 4, 2007)

4/10


----------



## iMav (Jun 4, 2007)

^^ 6/10


----------



## Ihatemyself (Jun 4, 2007)

My signature is d best i suppose
& for original question 
1/10 terrible


----------



## aryayush (Jun 4, 2007)

Yours... 4/10.

I cannot make the head or tail out of it but I gave you a slightly higher rating than it deserved because you accurately rated the signature above yours.


----------



## Third Eye (Jun 4, 2007)

9/10 for first part

-10000000/10 for second


----------



## Cool G5 (Jun 4, 2007)

Great 10/10


----------



## faraaz (Jun 4, 2007)

@cool g5: I don't get it...6/10


----------



## Cool G5 (Jun 5, 2007)

^It means:

when you succeed in life,your attitude should be like winning is your habit & you are used to it.
&
When you fail in life,your attitude should be like you failed for a change(winning habit).


----------



## vish786 (Jun 5, 2007)

awesome one......... 9/10


----------



## Ihatemyself (Jun 5, 2007)

How do you rate my signatures ?


----------



## faraaz (Jun 5, 2007)

Is that something about Eminem?? I don't get it...3/10

@Cool G5: 8/10 ... nice sentiment...


----------



## Ihatemyself (Jun 5, 2007)

You may not get it...But may be some eminem fans can rate my signatures...anyone there?


----------



## faraaz (Jun 5, 2007)

That's a mite specific don't you think?


----------



## Quiz_Master (Jun 10, 2007)

@Ihatemyself
I don't understand your siggy.

@faraaz
8/10. Funny.


----------



## Pathik (Jun 10, 2007)

^^ [(2.795/9.83)*(10.25/5.67)]/10


----------



## Quiz_Master (Jun 10, 2007)

^^ 

= 0.51. :-O

Its not that bad. 

0/10 for you.


----------



## Gigacore (Jun 10, 2007)

5/10 for quiz master... how s mine  @ quiz master


----------



## a_k_s_h_a_y (Jun 10, 2007)

ok i give u 5

now some one plz rate my singnature which is INVISIBLE


----------



## Gigacore (Jun 10, 2007)

0000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000.1 / 100


----------



## Quiz_Master (Jun 10, 2007)

6/10.

Ok I will fly on eagles wings. But how the hell I get those..


----------



## Choto Cheeta (Jun 10, 2007)

How about the The 1st line of the Siggy of Mine ?? just the 1st line 

*Thinking ==> Brain Pain..*

Same for 3/4 years, every where i visit


----------



## enticer86 (Jun 10, 2007)

hey dude u got a nice one too
9.5 to u too


----------



## Gigacore (Jun 10, 2007)

5/10


----------



## Quiz_Master (Jun 10, 2007)

6/10 again. 

Now rate this new one.


----------



## Gigacore (Jun 10, 2007)

4/10


----------



## a_k_s_h_a_y (Jun 10, 2007)

ok i give 3/10 

hey u got it wrong da it should hv been 

0.0000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000 000000001 / 100

instead of 

00000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000 00000000.1 / 100

does this hv something to do with giga ?? that many zeros ??


----------



## azaad_shri75 (Jun 10, 2007)

2/10


----------



## faraaz (Jun 10, 2007)

3/10


----------



## azaad_shri75 (Jun 10, 2007)

none-null


----------



## wizrulz (Jun 10, 2007)

7


----------



## azaad_shri75 (Jun 11, 2007)

^ reply to your sig.,others are here  to get helped


----------



## virus_killer (Jun 11, 2007)

^^8/10  Very true. And i do respect Load Buddha because he was an atheist too.


----------



## xbonez (Jun 11, 2007)

8 / 10

so damn true


----------



## Quiz_Master (Jun 11, 2007)

^^  8/10. Really like it. So true.
This whole life is a joke. Those who laugh at their fate can achieve anything, cause they dont rely on fate.


----------



## sumeet singh (Jun 11, 2007)

7 on 10


----------



## faraaz (Jun 11, 2007)

meh...6/10


----------



## Third Eye (Jun 11, 2007)

10/10 for faraaz


----------



## vish786 (Jun 11, 2007)

its true... 

9.5/10


----------



## Quiz_Master (Jun 12, 2007)

^^ 9/10 always.
Now rate this new one.


----------



## vish786 (Jun 12, 2007)

Quiz_Master said:
			
		

> ^^ 9/10 always.
> Now rate this new one.



that was said by einstein when he gave his speech while receiving the nobel award.


----------



## xbonez (Jun 12, 2007)

7/10 (too goody goody for me)


----------



## Quiz_Master (Jun 12, 2007)

vish786 said:
			
		

> that was said by einstein when he gave his speech while receiving the nobel award.



Well that prooves, that Great mind thinks the same way.    

Ok. Ok. I confess.

Einstien Said that but don't tell anyone. I was the one who wrote his speech for that day.


----------



## vish786 (Sep 13, 2007)

bump d zombie thread.  here's d new one !!!


----------



## gaurav_indian (Sep 13, 2007)

7/10


----------



## Third Eye (Sep 13, 2007)

8/10


----------



## gaurav_indian (Sep 13, 2007)

9/10


----------



## faraaz (Sep 13, 2007)

I don't like Fort Minor and I disagree with that breakup... Uhh....5/10...

Be creative yaar!


----------



## xbonez (Sep 13, 2007)

9.5/10

mera wahi purana


----------



## The_Devil_Himself (Sep 13, 2007)

8/10


----------



## praka123 (Sep 13, 2007)

^please devil,i really want to see how devil looks like-pls post here ur face.


----------



## The_Devil_Himself (Sep 13, 2007)

ummm....Which face you want to see?I have a pretty decent collection.


----------



## a_k_s_h_a_y (Sep 13, 2007)

8


----------



## Cool G5 (Sep 13, 2007)

5/10.


----------



## vish786 (Sep 13, 2007)

8/10


----------



## koolbluez (Sep 13, 2007)

7/10


----------



## vish786 (Sep 13, 2007)

@koolblue, aint u always behind me,  
8.5/10


----------



## koolbluez (Sep 13, 2007)

now u r


----------



## shady_inc (Sep 13, 2007)

6/10


----------



## eggman (Sep 13, 2007)

6/10


----------



## vish786 (Sep 14, 2007)

3/10


----------



## Cool G5 (Sep 14, 2007)

8.5/10


----------



## shady_inc (Sep 14, 2007)

9/10.wud have given full had it not been the scroll-bar.


----------



## Quiz_Master (Sep 14, 2007)

^^^ lol

7/10.


----------



## vish786 (Sep 14, 2007)

9/10


----------



## xbonez (Sep 14, 2007)

7/10


----------



## eggman (Sep 14, 2007)

8/10


----------



## The_Devil_Himself (Sep 16, 2007)

7\10


----------



## praka123 (Sep 16, 2007)

8/10 for bash.org


----------



## Gigacore (Sep 16, 2007)

Hey praka.... 10/10 for u  for creating LINUX awareness


----------



## koolbluez (Sep 16, 2007)

not  a linux fan... 6/10


----------



## iMav (Sep 16, 2007)

7/10 ... u got a lotsa goodies


----------



## Gigacore (Sep 16, 2007)

^ 7/10 for conversation


----------



## Cool G5 (Sep 16, 2007)

9/10.Intresting links.


----------



## koolbluez (Sep 16, 2007)

7/10


----------



## virus_killer (Sep 16, 2007)

^^ 4/10


----------



## shady_inc (Sep 16, 2007)

7/10


----------



## Choto Cheeta (Sep 16, 2007)

Hey if you want u can rent my place to show what u want  so My siggy place is available on Rent


----------



## Sparsh007 (Sep 16, 2007)

lol nice 8.5/10
how much for per month?


----------



## xbonez (Sep 16, 2007)

10/10...nice


----------



## shady_inc (Sep 16, 2007)

9/10.....


----------



## planetcall (Sep 16, 2007)

^^ 5/10


----------



## spironox (Sep 16, 2007)

^ vedas were always right 10/10


----------



## xbonez (Sep 16, 2007)

10/10...awesome dude, i've copied it and kept it


----------



## spironox (Sep 16, 2007)

^ xbonez : 10/10 as its fact of life man !!!


----------



## Cool G5 (Sep 16, 2007)

Good one.
9/10


----------



## iMav (Sep 16, 2007)

^^ 100/10 ... u cant enjoy winning unless uv felt pains of losing


----------



## gxsaurav (Sep 16, 2007)

10000/10 for yours


----------



## Third Eye (Sep 16, 2007)

9/10


----------



## utsav (Sep 16, 2007)

9/10


----------



## ilugd (Sep 16, 2007)

8/10 - I like winston churchill.


----------



## koolbluez (Sep 16, 2007)

6/10....
techmastermind... ur name changed.. i lost track of who it was till i saw the wink behind my points


----------



## ilugd (Sep 16, 2007)

^^^ who on earth is lois?


----------



## spironox (Sep 16, 2007)

^ nice one 10/10


----------



## koolbluez (Sep 16, 2007)

ilugd said:
			
		

> ^^^ who on earth is lois?


searchin.....


----------



## mailtorahul007 (Sep 16, 2007)

Is that all urs >???.....

Wat shud i say.........???Hmm....5\10


----------



## koolbluez (Sep 16, 2007)

kam hain kya... lookin forward to the 8gb n95


----------



## utsav (Sep 17, 2007)

9/10 thoda kum hai


----------



## aditya.shevade (Sep 17, 2007)

8/10... good one.... (any experiences?)


----------



## xbonez (Sep 17, 2007)

8/10...nice


----------



## utsav (Sep 17, 2007)

aditya.shevade said:
			
		

> 8/10... good one.... (any experiences?)


if i would hav had any experiences then i would not hav been alive.


----------



## eggman (Sep 17, 2007)

7/10


----------



## ilugd (Sep 17, 2007)

^^^ yippeee. . 10/10  Nice avatar too.


----------



## spironox (Sep 18, 2007)

great /^^^^ 10/10


----------



## utsav (Sep 18, 2007)

^^obviously 10/10


----------



## Cool G5 (Sep 18, 2007)

7/10.Not always.


----------



## xbonez (Sep 18, 2007)

9/10


----------



## aditya.shevade (Sep 18, 2007)

utsav said:
			
		

> if i would hav had any experiences then i would not hav been alive.



There there... I did not say personal experiences.....


----------



## ilugd (Sep 18, 2007)

Inspirational in a crude sense. 6/10


----------



## xbonez (Sep 18, 2007)

7.5/10


----------



## Raaabo (Sep 22, 2007)

4/10


----------



## infra_red_dude (Sep 22, 2007)

^^^
0/10    hehe...


----------



## Nav11aug (Sep 22, 2007)

infra_red_dude said:
			
		

> ^^^
> 0/10    hehe...



lol...

7/10


----------



## shady_inc (Sep 22, 2007)

4/10...nothing special...


----------



## azzu (Sep 22, 2007)

7/10


----------



## xbonez (Sep 22, 2007)

6/10


----------



## utsav (Sep 22, 2007)

3/10


----------



## acesuresh (Sep 22, 2007)

5/10

50 50 chances buddy


----------



## azzu (Sep 22, 2007)

^^^^ Xcellent 10/10


----------



## entrana (Sep 22, 2007)

dude^^5/10


----------



## vish786 (Sep 22, 2007)

4/10


----------



## shady_inc (Sep 22, 2007)

8/10...Btw.When did bill gates make that statement??


----------



## vish786 (Sep 22, 2007)

never tat is why it says "edited" go and have a look at shantanu siggy. ;0

7/10


----------



## Nav11aug (Sep 24, 2007)

7/10

lol.. well chosen Parts of Speech ???


----------



## entrana (Sep 24, 2007)

7/10


----------



## spironox (Sep 27, 2007)

^^^^^^ 10/10   yeah! what about a bottle for me too


----------



## eggman (Sep 27, 2007)

So pixelite.........
3/10


----------



## QwertyManiac (Sep 27, 2007)

^^
Er. Isn't it a signature thread? ...


----------



## skghosh44 (Sep 27, 2007)

QwertyManiac said:
			
		

> ^^
> Er. Isn't it a signature thread? ...


 
100% supported


----------



## entrana (Sep 27, 2007)

8/10 very good sig, and dude i want rootbeer not beer, rootbeer is a soft drink..


----------



## eggman (Sep 27, 2007)

QwertyManiac said:
			
		

> ^^
> Er. Isn't it a signature thread? ...



oops.............my bad..........  

entrana : 9/10...............share wid me buddy.......


----------



## ilugd (Sep 27, 2007)

^^^ LOL, 8/10. Why is this your siggy by the way?


----------



## eggman (Sep 28, 2007)

^^Good one. 9/10



			
				ilugd said:
			
		

> ^^^ LOL, 8/10. Why is this your siggy by the way?



Cause husband may kill me someday


----------



## ilugd (Sep 28, 2007)

LOL, you will lose all your friends in the forum, you know that don't you?


----------



## entrana (Sep 28, 2007)

how is my new one, please scroll down


----------



## azzu (Sep 28, 2007)

^/10 i didt understand it


----------



## entrana (Sep 28, 2007)

did u completely scroll down to see whole of my sig?


----------



## acesuresh (Oct 1, 2007)

^^ there is nothing to scroll down other than.... ur old sig??


----------



## utsav (Oct 1, 2007)

^^10/10 meri nayi waali kaisi hai


----------



## The_Devil_Himself (Oct 1, 2007)

Dude cool but I don't particularly like Rani so 7\10.


----------



## utsav (Oct 1, 2007)

so whom do u like


----------



## shantanu (Oct 1, 2007)

5/10  , lol Fond of RANI


----------



## utsav (Oct 1, 2007)

^^so why so less rating


----------



## shantanu (Oct 1, 2007)

maybe coz i dont like RANI or siggy doesnt makes too much sense


----------



## utsav (Oct 1, 2007)

i will do some changes later.any suggestions for improvements in the siggy


----------



## shantanu (Oct 1, 2007)

something Techy


----------



## The_Devil_Himself (Oct 1, 2007)

@utsav:I like ...........

@shantanu:8\10 but we need some new quotes.


----------



## eggman (Oct 1, 2007)

9/10


----------



## azzu (Oct 1, 2007)

10/10 cute smile


----------



## faraaz (Oct 1, 2007)

Isnt this about rating the SIGNATURE and not the avatar??

3/10 to Azzu...


----------



## The_Devil_Himself (Oct 1, 2007)

yea but we forget it sometimes.
10\10 for bash.org


----------



## azzu (Oct 1, 2007)

sorry sorry FARAaz bhai 
BTw i dont understand ur SINg


----------



## Cool G5 (Oct 1, 2007)

4/10-u can have more good siggy.


----------



## The_Devil_Himself (Oct 1, 2007)

9\10---good one.


Now playing: Enrique Iglesias - California Callin via FoxyTunes


----------



## eggman (Oct 1, 2007)

9/10


----------



## utsav (Oct 2, 2007)

^^10/10 :d


----------



## CadCrazy (Oct 2, 2007)

8/10


----------



## eggman (Oct 2, 2007)

1/10


----------



## Asfaq (Oct 2, 2007)

7/10 :d


----------



## RCuber (Oct 2, 2007)

^^ 8/10


----------



## Gigacore (Oct 2, 2007)

9/10 bro


----------



## The_Devil_Himself (Oct 2, 2007)

9\10.


----------



## eggman (Oct 2, 2007)

9/10


----------



## utsav (Oct 2, 2007)

10/10 lolzz


----------



## fun2sh (Oct 2, 2007)

2/10


----------



## eggman (Oct 2, 2007)

2/10


----------



## CadCrazy (Oct 3, 2007)

10/10


----------



## entrana (Oct 3, 2007)

make a cool sig dude^^
@eggman- 8/10


----------



## spironox (Oct 4, 2007)

^^ did u get my beer dude !!! 10/10


----------



## The_Devil_Himself (Oct 4, 2007)

8\10 sounds like french to me!!!


----------



## the_sweet_poision (Oct 4, 2007)

7/10


----------



## Garbage (Oct 4, 2007)

^^ 3/10


----------



## eggman (Oct 5, 2007)

9/10


----------



## faraaz (Oct 5, 2007)

@AZZU: RTFM is a common abbreviation used online when dealing with noobs who ask stupid questions. It stands for "Read The F***ing Manual" ... now go read my siggy again!


----------



## CadCrazy (Oct 5, 2007)

8/10


----------



## virus_killer (Oct 5, 2007)

1/10


----------



## piyush gupta (Oct 5, 2007)

100/10 Drink Beer f$$$ fear Stone Cold


----------



## The_Devil_Himself (Oct 5, 2007)

6\10


----------



## entrana (Oct 5, 2007)

dude rootbeer is different from beer. beer is alcoholic and rootbeer is a soft drink. i want rootbeer.

^^9/10 cool


----------



## azzu (Oct 5, 2007)

7/10 
how do that taste like


----------



## almighty (Oct 5, 2007)

9/10 
i saw lots of ppl who ryte devil's back
but ye kuch naya hai.....*THE GHOST IS BACK*
sry 10/10 
i changed my mind while repling


----------



## Cool G5 (Oct 5, 2007)

Very true.
9/10.


----------



## Garbage (Oct 5, 2007)

^^ 9.5 / 10

TRUE said...


----------



## azzu (Oct 6, 2007)

^^^ 10000% rght
10/10
one of them was(iam saying "was" not ''is'' ok ) me


----------



## Nav11aug (Oct 6, 2007)

7/10


----------



## azzu (Oct 6, 2007)

^^ ur rght 
6/10


----------



## almighty (Oct 6, 2007)

10/10
:d :d :d


----------



## Nav11aug (Oct 6, 2007)

9/10


----------



## Cool G5 (Oct 6, 2007)

^lol 6/10


----------



## azzu (Oct 6, 2007)

10/10 that's wat iam following now for losing
btwreparing for XAMS ???


----------



## entrana (Oct 6, 2007)

azzu said:
			
		

> 7/10
> how do that taste like


rootbeer is the best soft drink i have every drank....its kinda like sweet...cant remember i drank it last 2 years ago


----------



## The_Devil_Himself (Oct 6, 2007)

7\10 Even beer is not harmful to health.


----------



## azzu (Oct 6, 2007)

^^ where did u taste it


----------



## The_Devil_Himself (Oct 6, 2007)

????Where did I taste it?I said even normal beer is not much of a health hazard.

4\10


----------



## azzu (Oct 6, 2007)

devil isnt normal beer harmfull
i was asking entrana where did he tatste it


----------



## The_Devil_Himself (Oct 6, 2007)

> devil isnt normal beer harmfull


I guess not so much.The alcohol content is just 2-5%.


----------



## entrana (Oct 6, 2007)

azzu said:
			
		

> devil isnt normal beer harmfull
> i was asking entrana where did he tatste it


dude i tasted rootbeer in philippines. its available there. i didnt taste real beer man im not a drunkard


----------



## Agent Y (Oct 6, 2007)

9.5 outta 10


thts a good one..lolz...but whts rootbeer ???


----------



## eggman (Oct 6, 2007)

8/10


----------



## almighty (Oct 6, 2007)

Lol
9/10


----------



## SunnyChahal (Oct 7, 2007)

10/10 dude


----------



## faraaz (Oct 7, 2007)

6/10 if only for the LOL factor


----------



## vish786 (Oct 7, 2007)

8/10


----------



## SunnyChahal (Oct 7, 2007)

8/10


----------



## shady_inc (Oct 7, 2007)

4/10..hate the scrollbar in siggys..


----------



## SunnyChahal (Oct 7, 2007)

5/10


----------



## Cool G5 (Oct 7, 2007)

5/10


----------



## SunnyChahal (Oct 7, 2007)

6/10


----------



## Projjwal (Oct 7, 2007)

@Cool G5 7.5/10


----------



## almighty (Oct 7, 2007)

Main tumhe kya du ....
OMG Invisible Signature 
so 10/10 for u 
LOL


----------



## Projjwal (Oct 7, 2007)

9/10


----------



## entrana (Oct 8, 2007)

Agent Y said:
			
		

> 9.5 outta 10
> 
> thts a good one..lolz...but whts rootbeer ???


how many times do i have to say.. rootbeer is a dam soft drink/ cold drink like pepsi but it tastes better and is sweet and isnt in india


----------



## 786 (Oct 8, 2007)

8/10
I know mine is little bit ******......


----------



## SunnyChahal (Oct 8, 2007)

5/10 bhai.


----------



## 786 (Oct 8, 2007)

6/10
Only 5 out of 10


----------



## entrana (Oct 8, 2007)

8/10 for having a cool config


----------



## eggman (Oct 8, 2007)

8/10


----------



## Sparsh007 (Oct 8, 2007)

8/10 nice


----------



## gaurav_indian (Oct 8, 2007)

10/10


----------



## Third Eye (Oct 8, 2007)

5/10


----------



## gaurav_indian (Oct 8, 2007)

abey apni koi line likh 8/10


----------



## SunnyChahal (Oct 8, 2007)

9/10


----------



## Lucky_star (Oct 8, 2007)

^^ 9/10 Funny One


----------



## SunnyChahal (Oct 8, 2007)

to loot the poeple.
BTW 10/10


----------



## azzu (Oct 8, 2007)

^^ is it true i never Used MTNL
5/10


----------



## shady_inc (Oct 8, 2007)

7/10.....Simple and nice.


----------



## azzu (Oct 8, 2007)

^^^ me??
*/
check"*" this stands for on ur KEYB


----------



## gaurav_indian (Oct 8, 2007)

2nd line tujhe suit karti hai 10/10


----------



## The_Devil_Himself (Oct 8, 2007)

again 9\10 i fckng love fort minor


----------



## SunnyChahal (Oct 8, 2007)

8/10


----------



## Cool G5 (Oct 8, 2007)

Lol. 5/10.


----------



## faraaz (Oct 8, 2007)

5/10 ... good sig but I HATE scroll bars in signatures...


----------



## eggman (Oct 9, 2007)

10/10


----------



## almighty (Oct 9, 2007)

LOL
again 10/10


----------



## Nav11aug (Oct 9, 2007)

9/10


----------



## Garbage (Oct 9, 2007)

^^ 8/10 lol...


----------



## Nav11aug (Oct 9, 2007)

perfect ... 10/10 ... one of the best i've seen is 


```
Linux don't need no steenkin' viruses. The users can destroy the
system all by themselves....
                -- Peter Dalgaard in comp.os.linux.misc
```


----------



## azzu (Oct 9, 2007)

"Linux don't need no steenkin' viruses. The users can destroy the
system all by themselves....
                -- Peter Dalgaard in comp.os.linux.misc"
Lol true


----------



## Garbage (Oct 9, 2007)

> Linux don't need no steenkin' viruses. The users can destroy the
> system all by themselves....
> -- Peter Dalgaard in comp.os.linux.misc



Yeh... Damn TRUE !!!


----------



## SunnyChahal (Oct 9, 2007)

9/10


----------



## The_Devil_Himself (Oct 9, 2007)

9/10


----------



## Garbage (Oct 9, 2007)

^^ 4/10


----------



## virus_killer (Oct 9, 2007)

9/10


----------



## eggman (Oct 9, 2007)

8/10


----------



## SunnyChahal (Oct 9, 2007)

9/10


----------



## eggman (Oct 9, 2007)

7/10


----------



## Cool G5 (Oct 9, 2007)

6/10.


----------



## eggman (Oct 9, 2007)

9/10


----------



## virus_killer (Oct 10, 2007)

8/10


----------



## SunnyChahal (Oct 10, 2007)

8/10


----------



## gaurav_indian (Oct 10, 2007)

10/10


----------



## The_Devil_Himself (Oct 10, 2007)

9\10.change kar bhai its been here for far too long.maybe some other fort minor song.


----------



## eggman (Oct 11, 2007)

9/10


----------



## Cool G5 (Oct 11, 2007)

8/10. Happy looking.


----------



## virus_killer (Oct 11, 2007)

2/10


----------



## Garbage (Oct 11, 2007)

^^ 6/10


----------



## fun2sh (Oct 11, 2007)

^^ 8/10


----------



## Nav11aug (Oct 11, 2007)

8/10  .. his shell melted kya ?


----------



## SunnyChahal (Oct 11, 2007)

6/10


----------



## vaibhavtek (Oct 11, 2007)

abtom: 5/10

Donot sees to good.


----------



## The_Devil_Himself (Oct 11, 2007)

1\10.regards.


----------



## SunnyChahal (Oct 11, 2007)

waise i didnt get ur sig but 7/10.


----------



## Cool G5 (Oct 11, 2007)

6/10.


----------



## SunnyChahal (Oct 11, 2007)

5/10


----------



## faraaz (Oct 11, 2007)

@The Devil Himself: Your sig rocks! 10/10 ... bash.org se hai kya?


----------



## ssdivisiongermany1933 (Oct 11, 2007)

8/10


----------



## SunnyChahal (Oct 11, 2007)

6/10


----------



## virus_killer (Oct 12, 2007)

8/10


----------



## The_Devil_Himself (Oct 12, 2007)

faraaz said:
			
		

> @The Devil Himself: Your sig rocks! 10/10 ... bash.org se hai kya?


yea.bash.org rocks!!!


----------



## entrana (Oct 12, 2007)

8/10


----------



## fun2sh (Oct 13, 2007)

2/10


----------



## eggman (Oct 13, 2007)

10/10
or 0/10

Can't decide


----------



## The_Devil_Himself (Oct 13, 2007)

7\10.its getting boring eggman.


----------



## ~Lil JinX~ (Oct 13, 2007)

9/10 lol


----------



## entrana (Oct 13, 2007)

9/10
@fun2sh finally 10/10


----------



## Cool G5 (Oct 13, 2007)

4/10.


----------



## The_Devil_Himself (Oct 13, 2007)

0\10.I hate exams.


----------



## SunnyChahal (Oct 13, 2007)

7/10.
i love CS


----------



## The_Devil_Himself (Oct 14, 2007)

2\10.I hateMTNL.yar koi dusri poem likho ab.ye purani ho gayi.


----------



## SunnyChahal (Oct 14, 2007)

mujhe poet smajh rakha hai kya?
k naya sig bana raha hon.
work in progress.


----------



## spironox (Oct 14, 2007)

^^ 8/10 as i dont have any exp with the mtnl yet but i think u and otheres might be right too  cheers


----------



## virus_killer (Oct 15, 2007)

6/10


----------



## The_Devil_Himself (Oct 15, 2007)

^^hmm..well yea a cool 7\10.


----------



## RCuber (Oct 15, 2007)

8/10 good one 

Lets see if anyone can understand what my siggi means


----------



## shady_inc (Oct 15, 2007)

2/10...Couldn't understand a thing..


----------



## Third Eye (Oct 15, 2007)

Оно время для меня выйти -> It is time for me to go


----------



## Gigacore (Oct 15, 2007)

^ 9|10


----------



## Third Eye (Oct 15, 2007)

10/10


----------



## RCuber (Oct 15, 2007)

Third Eye said:
			
		

> Оно время для меня выйти -> It is time for me to go



You are correct. that is what I am feeling here dono why


----------



## spironox (Oct 29, 2007)

^^^ (%) peace buddy 10/10


----------



## SunnyChahal (Oct 29, 2007)

8/10


----------



## ray|raven (Oct 30, 2007)

8/10.I liked the last part 

Regards,
ray


----------



## victor_rambo (Oct 30, 2007)

9 on 10

9 on 10


----------



## nvidia (Oct 30, 2007)

10/10. :d


----------



## ray|raven (Oct 30, 2007)

7/10


----------



## nvidia (Oct 30, 2007)

8/10


----------



## SunnyChahal (Oct 30, 2007)

7/10


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Oct 30, 2007)

7/10 ithna hi


----------



## SunnyChahal (Oct 30, 2007)

7/10


----------



## supernova (Oct 30, 2007)

> Crossair 2 GB DDR2 RAM,Intel 945GCR,Intel Dual Core 3.6 Ghz,Nvidia GeForce 8600 GTS 256MB,Creative Sound Blaster 5.1,320 GB SATA,Windows XP professional and Ubuntu(Gusty Gibbon).Bas itna hi hai.



7/10


----------



## pritish_kul2 (Oct 31, 2007)

9/10 good one


----------



## ray|raven (Oct 31, 2007)

9/10....lolz its funny.

Regards,
ray


----------



## virus_killer (Oct 31, 2007)

^^ 2/10


----------



## xbonez (Oct 31, 2007)

10/10

damn fu**ing true


----------



## ray|raven (Oct 31, 2007)

8/10 Pretty Cool.

Regards,
ray


----------



## ilugd (Oct 31, 2007)

uh.... 6/10. Too sentimental for my taste.

LOL, guess there is no adult word filter in the signatures.


----------



## naveen_reloaded (Oct 31, 2007)

7/10 

May be!


----------



## gaurav_indian (Oct 31, 2007)

They happen with keyboards also.
9/10


----------



## eggman (Oct 31, 2007)

8/10


----------



## The_Devil_Himself (Nov 1, 2007)

umm 7\10.


----------



## RCuber (Nov 1, 2007)

^^^ 8/10  nice one devil


----------



## faraaz (Nov 1, 2007)

@Eggman: New one?? 9/10...


----------



## virus_killer (Nov 1, 2007)

^^ 8/10


----------



## pritish_kul2 (Nov 1, 2007)

7/10


----------



## SunnyChahal (Nov 1, 2007)

8/10


----------



## Garbage (Nov 1, 2007)

abtom said:
			
		

> Crossair 2 GB DDR2 RAM,Intel 945GCR,Intel Dual Core 3.6 Ghz,Nvidia GeForce 8600 GTS 256MB,Creative Sound Blaster 5.1,320 GB SATA,Windows XP professional and Ubuntu(Gusty Gibbon).*Bas itna hi hai.*



4/10

Ye dil mange more..


----------



## SunnyChahal (Nov 1, 2007)

9/10
bhai itna hi afford kar sakta hu


----------



## ~Phenom~ (Nov 1, 2007)

^^7/10


----------



## naveen_reloaded (Nov 1, 2007)

8/10 
 Nice way to escape many danger!


----------



## Cool G5 (Nov 1, 2007)

8/10.
Same for me.Even i sometimes come from mobile.


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Nov 21, 2007)

7/10


----------



## s18000rpm (Nov 21, 2007)

10/10


----------



## Third Eye (Nov 21, 2007)

10/10


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Nov 21, 2007)

10/10 for s18000rpm


----------



## ray|raven (Nov 21, 2007)

Lolz.Nice one.
8/10

Regards,
ray


----------



## Cool G5 (Nov 21, 2007)

10/10


----------



## ray|raven (Nov 21, 2007)

Nice one mate.
10/10.

Regards,
ray


----------



## xbonez (Nov 21, 2007)

8/10...would have given 10/10 if i didn't use windows


----------



## naveen_reloaded (Nov 21, 2007)

Nice 6 out of 10


----------



## talkingcomet (Nov 21, 2007)

6/10

too bad i dont use p2p much!!


----------



## ray|raven (Nov 21, 2007)

8/10.Pretty Cool.

Regards,
ray


----------



## nvidia (Nov 21, 2007)

10/10


----------



## naveen_reloaded (Nov 21, 2007)

Good config...6/10


----------



## sabret00the (Nov 23, 2007)

9/10...period


----------



## Cool G5 (Nov 23, 2007)

2/10.
Sorry


----------



## chicha (Nov 23, 2007)

7/10


----------



## naveen_reloaded (Nov 23, 2007)

8/10 nice one


----------



## Batistabomb (Nov 23, 2007)

8/10 good


----------



## almighty (Nov 23, 2007)

9/10
well said


----------



## Third Eye (Nov 24, 2007)

Can anyone rate my siggy?


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Nov 24, 2007)

Third Eye said:
			
		

> Can anyone rate my avatar?


Why don't you post it in rate my avatar thread


----------



## Third Eye (Nov 24, 2007)

That was typo 

Rate my siggy


----------



## napster007 (Nov 24, 2007)

3/5 for ur avatar. 

3/5 for ur sig


----------



## vaibhavtek (Nov 24, 2007)

2/10

what does it means.
seems very boring so only 2


----------



## Batistabomb (Nov 24, 2007)

8/10 good one


----------



## Garbage (Nov 24, 2007)

8/10


----------



## vaibhavtek (Nov 24, 2007)

I got *8/10 for avatar* in Rate the avatar above yours thread and *8/10 for signature* in this thread.

good


----------



## ilugd (Nov 24, 2007)

9/10


----------



## fun2sh (Nov 24, 2007)

7/10


----------



## Third Eye (Nov 24, 2007)

5/10 lol


----------



## vish786 (Nov 24, 2007)

@Thirdeye, which lang is that now  ?


----------



## The_Devil_Himself (Nov 24, 2007)

'by me' is cool.9/10.


----------



## vish786 (Nov 24, 2007)

hehe.... I donno what you meant by that  all I meant was that quote was said by me, u mistook it. 

 8.5/10


----------



## vaibhavtek (Nov 25, 2007)

8/10


----------



## faraaz (Nov 25, 2007)

6/10


----------



## Gigacore (Nov 25, 2007)

5/10


----------



## amitava82 (Nov 25, 2007)

2/10 'coz advertisement...


----------



## vaibhavtek (Nov 25, 2007)

8/10 beacuse it is very very cool


----------



## amitava82 (Nov 25, 2007)

8/10.. So true. But I was wondering here "Man" means  both the genders or only men..


----------



## vaibhavtek (Nov 26, 2007)

both the genders.


----------



## rohan (Nov 26, 2007)

my current signature says enough on how I disagree with yours.

still.. i give it a 5 for a pretty nice rhyming scheme. [Lower Average].


----------



## ray|raven (Nov 26, 2007)

I give it a 6.
Although it does provoke some thought,
i'd disagree with it.

Regards,
ray


----------



## amitava82 (Nov 26, 2007)

9/10... So true...


----------



## The Conqueror (Nov 26, 2007)

ok, 6/10


----------



## rohan (Nov 26, 2007)

that doesn't say anything at all. And it is a pretty lame approach to self purported supremacy. Something like - "I ownz joo" would be more cooler, or actually, less lamer.

1 - Terrible.


----------



## amitava82 (Nov 26, 2007)

I really cant rate your sign until I understand what evolution has to do with greed? 
I tired googling.. no help..


----------



## vaibhavtek (Nov 26, 2007)

@rohan 
good one 6/10

@amitava82 
just biology


----------



## rohan (Nov 26, 2007)

amitava82 said:
			
		

> I really cant rate your sign until I understand what evolution has to do with greed?
> I tired googling.. no help..



Search for "theory of evolution".


----------



## sabret00the (Nov 26, 2007)

7/10 good one there..


----------



## vaibhavtek (Nov 26, 2007)

0/10


----------



## sabret00the (Nov 26, 2007)

hmm, dunno what's the reason for the score u gave me anyways I think u deserve a 1/10 since there's nothing techy about ur siggy...incase ur wondering this is a tech forum not a arts class


----------



## vaibhavtek (Nov 26, 2007)

here it rates according cool siggi and u had given your pc confi.


----------



## naveen_reloaded (Nov 26, 2007)

8 out of 10 
Nice one


----------



## sabret00the (Nov 26, 2007)

@ vaibhavtek : Oki doki point accepted re-rating 6/10


----------



## vaibhavtek (Nov 27, 2007)

@ naveen_reloaded 
6/10
nice 1.

@ sabret00the 
0/10

Why donot u change it till yet.
Change it.


----------



## ray|raven (Nov 27, 2007)

8/10.Nice message.
But u might wanna change it to correct it,
It kinda confuses the reader as nothing is referred after sufficient;
Like for instance:

```
The world is sufficient for people's need but not greed.
```

Just My Opinion.No Offence Meant.
Regards,
ray


----------



## vaibhavtek (Nov 27, 2007)

It is corret but ur opinion doesnot match.
and yours 7/10


----------



## Garbage (Nov 27, 2007)

7/10


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Dec 1, 2007)

5/10


----------



## s18000rpm (Dec 1, 2007)

10/10


----------



## Third Eye (Dec 1, 2007)

10/10 Awesome


----------



## Cool G5 (Dec 1, 2007)

10/10.


----------



## Third Eye (Dec 1, 2007)

10/10 True


----------



## Gigacore (Dec 1, 2007)

^ man i luv einstein.. 10/10


----------



## expertno.1 (Dec 1, 2007)

?? confused ??


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Dec 1, 2007)

420/10:d


----------



## gaurav_indian (Dec 1, 2007)

6/10


----------



## Third Eye (Dec 1, 2007)

10/10 for gaurav_indian


----------



## gaurav_indian (Dec 1, 2007)

Tu panel se hat gaya kya?


----------



## Third Eye (Dec 1, 2007)

gaurav_indian said:
			
		

> Tu panel se hat gaya kya?



Ab rate kar


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Dec 1, 2007)

8/10


----------



## gaurav_indian (Dec 1, 2007)

10/10 :d


----------



## expertno.1 (Dec 2, 2007)

8/10


----------



## Cool G5 (Dec 2, 2007)

9/10

Your post are always beautiful.I am happy to read them. 
I would have given you 10/10,if you had not forget to write

Thank you
Regards
Expert no 1


----------



## expertno.1 (Dec 2, 2007)

Cool G5 said:
			
		

> 9/10
> Thank you
> Regards
> Expert no 1


 
i thought it would not be suitable in this post.......so.....din't write it....but if u say.........here it is....................

and ofr your signature........10/10  

Thanks
Regards.....
Expertno.1


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Dec 10, 2007)

8/10


----------



## Batistabomb (Dec 10, 2007)

Arsenal_Gunners said:
			
		

> 8/10



please can you exactly tell what is the exact meaning of your signature



			
				s18000rpm said:
			
		

> 10/10



please can you exactly tell what is the exact meaning of your signatures


----------



## ray|raven (Dec 10, 2007)

8/10.

Regards,
ray


----------



## Batistabomb (Dec 10, 2007)

10/10


----------



## SunnyChahal (Dec 10, 2007)

7/10


----------



## Batistabomb (Dec 10, 2007)

9/10


----------



## faraaz (Dec 10, 2007)

5/10 ... it's like...so convoluted...


----------



## Third Eye (Dec 10, 2007)

8/10


----------



## expertno.1 (Dec 10, 2007)

7.5/10



Thanks
Regards.....
Expertno.1


----------



## SunnyChahal (Dec 10, 2007)

7/10


----------



## expertno.1 (Dec 10, 2007)

Shakespear

10/10 []

Thanks
Regards.....
Expertno.1


----------



## ray|raven (Dec 11, 2007)

6/10.
No offence but,Nothin special in there.

Regards,
ray


----------



## Cool G5 (Dec 11, 2007)

10/10.
I loved it.


----------



## ray|raven (Dec 11, 2007)

9/10.
Nice one.

Regards,
ray


----------



## The Conqueror (Dec 11, 2007)

10/10
very nice


----------



## SunnyChahal (Dec 11, 2007)

5/10
we all know that


----------



## The_Devil_Himself (Dec 11, 2007)

tell me something I don't know. 4\10.


----------



## Third Eye (Dec 11, 2007)

7/10


----------



## The Conqueror (Dec 11, 2007)

okay 6/10

rate mine new signature


----------



## ray|raven (Dec 11, 2007)

Aint that the truth.

9/10.

Regards,
ray


----------



## SunnyChahal (Dec 11, 2007)

8/10


----------



## The Conqueror (Dec 11, 2007)

9/10

good signature


----------



## ray|raven (Dec 12, 2007)

Aint that the truth. Again 

9/10.

Regards,
ray


----------



## vaibhavtek (Dec 17, 2007)

7/10 ha ha ha.
someone rate mine.


----------



## anantkhaitan (Dec 17, 2007)

^^
7/10 : Conclusion : "Action Speaks Louder Than Words"


----------



## vaibhavtek (Dec 17, 2007)

0/10 what u actually want to say.


----------



## Third Eye (Dec 17, 2007)

7/10


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Dec 17, 2007)

No signature


----------



## Third Eye (Dec 17, 2007)

Arsenal_Gunners said:
			
		

> No signature



Problem with digit forum


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Dec 17, 2007)

Rate mine then


----------



## The_Devil_Himself (Dec 17, 2007)

^^0\100 you idiot,ajayritik won it.


----------



## ray|raven (Dec 17, 2007)

Roflz,8/10.

Regards,
ray


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Dec 17, 2007)

^^No proof.And with the thread gone NOTW is ours again.


----------



## utsav (Dec 17, 2007)

Mujhe rate mat karna


----------



## Ganeshkumar (Dec 17, 2007)

7/10
it is ad signature....

anyway will chk ur links... n c is that worth

& mine?


----------



## Cool G5 (Dec 17, 2007)

8/10.
Good.


----------



## faraaz (Dec 17, 2007)

@Ganesh: 9/10...very funny!! Cool G5...meh...boring!! 5/10


----------



## Wh!Zk!D (Dec 17, 2007)

good one! 8/10

Dunno why i chose 8 though.


----------



## ray|raven (Dec 17, 2007)

@faraaz Roflz.9/10.

@Wh!Zk!D 8/10.

Regards,
ray


----------



## chicha (Dec 17, 2007)

7.5\10 
:d


----------



## SunnyChahal (Dec 17, 2007)

8/10


----------



## a_k_s_h_a_y (Dec 17, 2007)

5


----------



## Third Eye (Dec 17, 2007)

5/10


----------



## SunnyChahal (Dec 17, 2007)

7/10


----------



## Hitboxx (Dec 17, 2007)

5/10


----------



## chicha (Dec 17, 2007)

7\10


----------



## koolbluez (Dec 26, 2007)

7/10... nice philosophy

Now.. dig mine...


----------



## CadCrazy (Dec 26, 2007)

8/10 very good


----------



## nvidia (Dec 26, 2007)

9/10


----------



## CadCrazy (Dec 26, 2007)

8/10 :d


----------



## The_Devil_Himself (Dec 26, 2007)

na,earlier one was better.7\10.


----------



## Third Eye (Dec 26, 2007)

10/10


----------



## koolbluez (Dec 26, 2007)

9/10... good one... followed by Mr.E & ME too


----------



## Third Eye (Dec 26, 2007)

9.5/10 Very Cool


----------



## bigdaddy486 (Dec 26, 2007)

10/10.......

not for u, its for einstien, the greatest genius......


----------



## The_Devil_Himself (Dec 26, 2007)

2\10,correct the spellings boy!


----------



## SunnyChahal (Dec 26, 2007)

7/10


----------



## Cool G5 (Dec 26, 2007)

7/10
you have a good rig.


----------



## koolbluez (Dec 26, 2007)

7/10


----------



## piyush gupta (Dec 27, 2007)

100/10


----------



## bigdaddy486 (Dec 27, 2007)

1000/1000000..............................................


----------



## Third Eye (Dec 27, 2007)

2/10 Nothing great


----------



## max_demon (Dec 27, 2007)

4/10

My future have'nt come yet (u know what i think of future)


----------



## shady_inc (Dec 27, 2007)

1/10...advertising your blog.!!


----------



## ray|raven (Dec 27, 2007)

Roflz.8/10.

Regards,
ray


----------



## vaibhavtek (Dec 27, 2007)

8/10

nice one....!!!


----------



## Cool G5 (Dec 27, 2007)

9/10.
Good one.


----------



## vaibhavtek (Dec 27, 2007)

8/10 nice one.


----------



## The_Devil_Himself (Dec 27, 2007)

yea,ok 7\10.


----------



## ray|raven (Dec 27, 2007)

roflz.7/10.

Regards,
ray


----------



## The Conqueror (Dec 27, 2007)

okay, 8/10


----------



## CadCrazy (Dec 27, 2007)

9/10  Hor beta kaise ho


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Jan 6, 2008)

6\10


----------



## Third Eye (Jan 6, 2008)

2/10


----------



## CadCrazy (Jan 6, 2008)

9/10


----------



## sam_1710 (Jan 6, 2008)

6.5/10 ..


----------



## CadCrazy (Jan 6, 2008)

use round figures like 9 or 10 

7/10


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Jan 6, 2008)

Third Eye said:


> 2/10


its much better than putting some *ay quotes as sig


----------



## napster007 (Jan 6, 2008)

1/10


----------



## bigdaddy486 (Jan 6, 2008)

Nice site............
8/10/10/10.............
Calculate it.............


----------



## napster007 (Jan 6, 2008)

7/10 (config)
10/10 (thaught)


----------



## chicha (Jan 7, 2008)

7/10.


----------



## ray|raven (Jan 7, 2008)

7/10.

Regards,
ray


----------



## Third Eye (Jan 7, 2008)

Arsenal_Gunners said:


> its much better than putting some *ay quotes as sig



YaYa noob


----------



## blademast3r (Jan 8, 2008)

8/10


----------



## xbonez (Jan 8, 2008)

0/10  *gigasmilies.googlepages.com/68.gif


----------



## bigdaddy486 (Jan 8, 2008)

9/10..............


----------



## ray|raven (Jan 8, 2008)

7/10.

Regards,
ray


----------



## Third Eye (Jan 8, 2008)

9/10


----------



## bigdaddy486 (Jan 8, 2008)

Y................
6/10


----------



## vaibhavtek (Jan 8, 2008)

2/10

what u have written.


----------



## ray|raven (Jan 8, 2008)

7/10.

Regards,
ray


----------



## Third Eye (Jan 8, 2008)

^Already rated you

Can someone rate my new siggy?


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Jan 8, 2008)

10/10*forum.gamestar.de/gspinboard/images/smilies/atomrofl.gif


----------



## xbonez (Jan 8, 2008)

8/10


----------



## apacheman (Jan 9, 2008)

/


----------



## Cool G5 (Jan 9, 2008)

N/A


----------



## vaibhavtek (Jan 9, 2008)

7/10


----------



## xbonez (Jan 9, 2008)

7/10


----------



## ray|raven (Jan 9, 2008)

7/10.

Regards,
ray


----------



## sam_1710 (Jan 9, 2008)

7/10 ..


----------



## chicha (Jan 9, 2008)

7/10


----------



## a_k_s_h_a_y (Jan 9, 2008)

6


----------



## ~Phenom~ (Jan 9, 2008)

6/10


----------



## a_k_s_h_a_y (Jan 10, 2008)

10


----------



## Who (Jan 10, 2008)

4/10 , btw can we upload image as siggy now, or its still no ?


----------



## SunnyChahal (Jan 10, 2008)

7/10


----------



## ilugd (Jan 10, 2008)

9/10. Is that your wish list, or do you have that monster?


----------



## Who (Jan 10, 2008)

he has that , 2/10


----------



## koolbluez (Jan 11, 2008)

^Steve Jobs? 6/10


----------



## Cool G5 (Jan 11, 2008)

Attitude huh! 
6/10


----------



## sam9s (Jan 11, 2008)

^^ 7/10 Not bad at all......


----------



## ray|raven (Jan 11, 2008)

Just a config, so 6/10.

Regards,
ray


----------



## xbonez (Jan 11, 2008)

8/10.......quite tru


----------



## sam9s (Jan 11, 2008)

rayraven said:


> Just a config, so 6/10.
> 
> Regards,
> ray



just a config....mmmm how about this....

"Ways in front, are always two,
The easy wrong and the tough true,
But thats the game yes called life,
You have to play to choose the right.......Sam"

Or how about this one.....

"Second does'nt stop for a second,
Destiny does'nt change with prayers,
Whats written is sure to happen,
n whats happening is sure to be there........Sam"

Both quots original written by myself.

BTW.....your quote is amazing as well.......8.5/10 for that.


----------



## koolbluez (Jan 11, 2008)

eggjactly... 8/10


----------



## sam9s (Jan 22, 2008)

ok how about this one........

"Life should not be counted with number of breaths..."
"Life should be counted with moments that makes you beathless"............Sam


----------



## ray|raven (Jan 22, 2008)

That's so good dude,
really write it up urself? 
9/10.

Regards,
ray


----------



## sam9s (Jan 22, 2008)

rayraven said:


> That's so good dude,
> really write it up urself?
> 9/10.
> 
> ...



yep friend myself....added couple of more above but I guess nobody appriciated that. Heres one more....

"If you win you dont have to explain......
If you loose you wont be there to explain.........."...........sam


----------



## koolbluez (Jan 23, 2008)

5/10


----------



## faraaz (Jan 23, 2008)

9/10 ... the words themselves not so great...but what happens afterwards boosts your rating up a lot! After all...THIS IS SPARTAAAAA!


----------



## The_Devil_Himself (Jan 23, 2008)

Time for a siggy change faraaz.6\10.


----------



## SunnyChahal (Jan 23, 2008)

^^
7/10 gooooood one


----------



## amitava82 (Jan 24, 2008)

5/10 just because u have good rig.. to show off.


----------



## sam9s (Jan 24, 2008)

^^ 3/10 I couldnt get what you trying to say here, teaching tenses.

I know its rate the sig above but people rate my quotes as well......there are 4 I have shared till now........are they not even worth a mention........ok here is another one, small poem rather than a qoute I might say......

"if realised you lost the dreams,
or gone days be redeemed,
just come of me,
dont think or ask any,
dont stop to come beside,
heart was in our relation,
let your heart decide".................sam


----------



## faraaz (Jan 24, 2008)

A good sig is like a good wife...you dont change it too much


----------



## sam9s (Jan 24, 2008)

faraaz said:


> A good sig is like a good wife...you dont change it too much



you dont change it *too much*...you dont change it at all bro....unless otherwise.......

ok one more for you people................

"Some say love, it is a river that drowns the tender reed.
Some say love, it is a razor that leaves your soul to bleed.
Some say love, it is a hunger, an endless aching need.
I say love, it is a flower, and you it's only seed.
It's the heart, afraid of breaking, that never learns to dance.
It's the dream, afraid of waking, that never takes a chance.
It's the one who won't be taken, who cannot seem to give.
And the soul, afraid of dying, that never learns to live.
When the night has been too lonely, and the road has been too long,
And you think that love is only for the lucky and the strong,
Just remember in the winter far beneath the bitter snows,
Lies the seed, that with the sun's love, in the spring becomes the rose."


----------



## SunnyChahal (Jan 24, 2008)

good config
8/10


----------



## koolbluez (Jan 24, 2008)

bad sig
5/10


----------



## SunnyChahal (Jan 25, 2008)

2/10
very bad sig


----------



## faraaz (Feb 7, 2008)

Hmm...ok boys n girls, gather round...I changed mine today. What you think?? As for credit for original source, I lifted it from an article by Maddox from the best web page in the universe...literallyD) [*www.thebestpageintheuniverse.net]


----------



## amol48 (Feb 8, 2008)

6/10 I think.. 
even I changed mine today... Credits ?? Well come on guys can't I coin it  ...


----------



## ray|raven (Feb 8, 2008)

7/10. Nice one 
How's mine?Changed it sometime back.


----------



## Cool G5 (Feb 8, 2008)

6/10


----------



## SunnyChahal (Feb 8, 2008)

8/10


----------



## vaibhavtek (Feb 8, 2008)

8/10


----------



## SunnyChahal (Feb 8, 2008)

-10/10


----------



## trublu (Feb 8, 2008)

8/10 . good config . You can't rate me,coz i've no siggy


----------



## faraaz (Feb 8, 2008)

Configs don't count as Signatures...


----------



## bigdaddy486 (Feb 8, 2008)

4/10..........
I understand nothing.........


----------



## vaibhavtek (Feb 8, 2008)

7/10 good config

Someone rate mine..



Sunny1211993 said:


> -10/10


 
edited happy


----------



## faraaz (Feb 9, 2008)

5/10...


----------



## The_Devil_Himself (Feb 9, 2008)

hmm,8\10.


----------



## vaibhavtek (Feb 9, 2008)

faraaz said:


> 5/10...


 
Did u understand the meaning of *WILL*

it is other will


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Feb 9, 2008)

vaibhavtek said:


> Did u understand the meaning of *WILL*
> 
> it is other will


loool


----------



## vaibhavtek (Feb 9, 2008)

in my siggi WILL means *desire*.

So now rate.


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Feb 9, 2008)

vaibhavtek said:


> in my siggi WILL means *desire*.
> 
> So now rate.


Oh Thanks for explaining.I thought you used the helping verb will.You get a 9.999/10 from me
Faraaz I hope you got it


----------



## xbonez (Feb 9, 2008)

4 / 10....give the guy a break


----------



## The_Devil_Himself (Feb 9, 2008)

no adverts in siggy,2\10.


----------



## vaibhavtek (Feb 10, 2008)

Arsenal_Gunners said:


> Oh Thanks for explaining.I thought you used the helping verb will.You get a 9.999/10 from me
> Faraaz I hope you got it


 
regarding my signature just give me some break.
Nowdays i am not posting anything which can make me NOTW.
Plz.


----------



## chicha (Feb 10, 2008)

7/10.


----------



## Ihatemyself (Feb 10, 2008)

Good signatures from aerosmith dream on.I love that song especially the small part of it taken by eminem for sing for the moment..
6/10


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Feb 11, 2008)

vaibhavtek said:


> Plz.


Ok if you say please Ill remove it


----------



## faraaz (Feb 11, 2008)

Wow I think The Devil Himself is the first guy on this board to get the joke! 

@ Vaibhavtek - Yes, I got it...just that somehow I don't buy these inspirational type quotes too much, except the ones by Einstein. That guy just rocks.


----------



## Ihatemyself (Feb 11, 2008)

What abt my signatures?Can anyone rate them


----------



## xbonez (Feb 11, 2008)

8/10


----------



## napster007 (Feb 11, 2008)

8/10


----------



## faraaz (Feb 11, 2008)

Still waiting for the punch line...5/10


----------



## napster007 (Feb 12, 2008)

1/10


----------



## The_Devil_Himself (Feb 12, 2008)

^^nice one 9\10.


----------



## napster007 (Feb 12, 2008)

8/10


----------



## faraaz (Feb 12, 2008)

napster007 said:


> 1/10



Haha lol big surprise..


----------



## jithudigitised (Feb 12, 2008)

^^ 4


----------



## xbonez (Feb 12, 2008)

6/10


----------



## spironox (Feb 12, 2008)

hey x bones 6/10 dude


----------



## xbonez (Feb 13, 2008)

9.5/10 Rofl


----------



## ray|raven (Feb 13, 2008)

8/10.

Regards,
ray


----------



## napster007 (Feb 13, 2008)

6/10


----------



## faraaz (Feb 14, 2008)

Since people on this site seem to have trouble understanding it, I've changed my signature to something a bit more...familiar.

PS: Its the best quote evarr!!


----------



## xbonez (Feb 14, 2008)

4/10....not my type of a quote


----------



## pushkaraj (Feb 15, 2008)

9/10


----------



## nvidia (Feb 15, 2008)

10/10...


----------



## Cool G5 (Feb 15, 2008)

5/10.


----------



## SunnyChahal (Feb 15, 2008)

9/10


----------



## faraaz (Feb 15, 2008)

Its trademark Bruce Lee dude! How can you not like Bruce Lee?


----------



## ray|raven (Feb 15, 2008)

^He's right, How can you not like Bruce Lee 
9/10 bro.

Regards,
ray


----------



## SunnyChahal (Feb 15, 2008)

5/10


----------



## nvidia (Feb 15, 2008)

^^Is that your config?  
8/10 for your sig.
0.000000001/10000 for your config


----------



## pushkaraj (Feb 15, 2008)

nvidia8800 said:


> ^^Is that your config?
> 8/10 for your sig.
> 0.000000001/10000 for your config


lollzzzzzzz


----------



## SunnyChahal (Feb 15, 2008)

nvidia8800 said:


> ^^Is that your config?
> 8/10 for your sig.
> 0.000000001/10000 for your config


thats not my config


----------



## phreak0ut (Feb 15, 2008)

Funny siggy, so 5/10


----------



## xbonez (Feb 15, 2008)

8/10...tru


----------



## SunnyChahal (Feb 15, 2008)

7/10


----------



## sam_1710 (Feb 15, 2008)

^^nice..  7/10


----------



## faraaz (Feb 16, 2008)

rayraven said:


> ^He's right, How can you not like Bruce Lee
> 9/10 bro.
> 
> Regards,
> ray



Thank you! Finally, a true believer!


----------



## spironox (Feb 17, 2008)

faraaz i give u 8/10 (-2 for not adding rum)

yeah i would rather be a rum !! u know i can bled into it and yet intoxicate them


----------



## goobimama (Feb 18, 2008)

0/10. Crap. Utter crap.


----------



## pree@blueshift (Feb 18, 2008)

-10/10   

Life s not too short.............. gettin bored nowadays !! tatsy


----------



## jithudigitised (Feb 18, 2008)

^^ 0/0   :d


----------



## faraaz (Feb 18, 2008)

7/10 ... use correct grammar and you get 8!


----------



## pree@blueshift (Feb 19, 2008)

8/10....ready 2 bcom water for a frnd !!!!!!!!!!!!!
Nice signature dude !!!!!!!!!


----------



## ray|raven (Feb 19, 2008)

0/10. Where's the siggy?


----------



## pree@blueshift (Feb 19, 2008)

8/10


----------



## faraaz (Feb 19, 2008)

...and end up killing each other 

Still...7/10


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Feb 23, 2008)

7/10 to you too


----------



## tarey_g (Feb 23, 2008)

4/10 , hmm


----------



## Third Eye (Feb 23, 2008)

9/10


----------



## Head Banger (Feb 23, 2008)

@Third Eye: 10/10


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Feb 23, 2008)

tarey_g said:


> 4/10 , hmm


guess you never understood the meaning


----------



## faraaz (Feb 23, 2008)

4.5/10 ... its kind hard not to understand the meaning my friend...the question remains whether the meaning rates more than this score...


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Feb 23, 2008)

faraaz said:


> 4.5/10 ... its kind hard not to understand the meaning my friend...the question remains whether the meaning rates more than this score...


then rate the new one.


----------



## tarey_g (Feb 23, 2008)

MetalheadGautham said:


> guess you never understood the meaning


 


hmmm.....

MetallicaHeadGautam  , glad to meet you (virtually). New user 
btw , 5/10 for the new one


----------



## SunnyChahal (Feb 23, 2008)

2/10


----------



## faraaz (Feb 23, 2008)

MetalheadGautham said:


> then rate the new one.



8/10...lol'worthy...



tarey_g said:


> hmmm.....
> 
> Tarey Zameen Par...



5/10 for the painful pun!


----------



## SunnyChahal (Feb 23, 2008)

7/10


----------



## CadCrazy (Feb 23, 2008)

?/10


----------



## SunnyChahal (Feb 23, 2008)

^^
:d /10


----------



## goobimama (Feb 24, 2008)

2/10


----------



## The_Devil_Himself (Feb 24, 2008)

^^I am praying for you  10\10.But isn't your landline no. the username?and why does bsnl takes so much time?MTNL gets it done the same day or the day after.


----------



## CadCrazy (Feb 24, 2008)

7/10 :d


----------



## legolas (Feb 25, 2008)

?/10 I don't see any!!


----------



## faraaz (Feb 25, 2008)

9/10 ... get rid of the link and u get 10/10


----------



## Faun (Feb 25, 2008)

9.9/10 still the .1 misses somewhere


----------



## Third Eye (Feb 25, 2008)

9/10


----------



## legolas (Feb 25, 2008)

9/10 Good one!


----------



## spironox (Feb 25, 2008)

^^^ good one 9/10


----------



## ray|raven (Feb 25, 2008)

5/10.


----------



## faraaz (Feb 25, 2008)

T159 said:


> 9.9/10 still the .1 misses somewhere



Rayraven - 5/10

T159 - Probably because I couldnt post the original quote from Bruce Lee in all its awesomeness due to a 250 character limitation on sigs...


----------



## sam_1710 (Feb 25, 2008)

9/10 ..


----------



## Naveen.S (Feb 25, 2008)

Its funny ! 7/10


----------



## Garbage (Feb 25, 2008)

8 / 10


----------



## faraaz (Feb 25, 2008)

Your sig gets 5/10, if only because legolas already did it earlier and his was funnier. BUT...your avatar gets 10/10!


----------



## pushkaraj (Feb 25, 2008)

10/10


----------



## legolas (Feb 25, 2008)

9/10 ha ha ha... good one! except that I find it difficult to digest the concept of "3 best friends" ridiculing the meaning of best.


----------



## pushkaraj (Feb 25, 2008)

legolas said:


> 9/10 ha ha ha... good one! except that I find it difficult to digest the concept of "3 best friends" ridiculing the meaning of best.



Well, u alongwith ur 3 friends = 4 ppl. So one of u definitely has some chemical locha 

Now, i had asked u to select 3 of ur *BEST* friends and still one of them is mad, then u definitely r mad . And if they r totally sane, then by the law, u r insane.

So this way or that way, *u r insane*


----------



## legolas (Feb 25, 2008)

Yeah, I understood that! 

But, you can have only one best friend, by law or definition of *best*... Otherwise, its under rated  never mind.


----------



## sam_1710 (Feb 25, 2008)

hmmm... bak to topic..  
7/10


----------



## hullap (Feb 26, 2008)

10 /10 awesum my firend


----------



## ray|raven (Feb 26, 2008)

5/10.


----------



## jithudigitised (Feb 26, 2008)

6/10  ...but feels some words missing...


----------



## spironox (Feb 26, 2008)

hey jitu 10/10 i love my nation


----------



## jithudigitised (Feb 26, 2008)

me too .. 

then ^^ 7/10.. those womens hehe


----------



## koolbluez (Mar 7, 2008)

My new one... care to rate it? And gimme the answer


----------



## legolas (Mar 7, 2008)

koolbluez said:


> My new one... care to rate it? And gimme the answer



umm .... errr...... ummm...... i don't know... lana lang's boy friend??


----------



## trublu (Mar 7, 2008)

6/10


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Mar 7, 2008)

7/10


----------



## jithudigitised (Mar 7, 2008)

^^ 8/10


----------



## ray|raven (Mar 7, 2008)

7/10.


----------



## jithudigitised (Mar 7, 2008)

^^ 6/10 .. so you revealed yourself ahh.. hehe


----------



## SunnyChahal (Mar 7, 2008)

8/10 Vande mataram


----------



## ray|raven (Mar 7, 2008)

jithudigitised said:


> ^^ 6/10 .. so you revealed yourself ahh.. hehe



Heh


----------



## koolbluez (Mar 7, 2008)

rate mine


----------



## jithudigitised (Mar 7, 2008)

^^ 6/10.. so u are scooby dooby doo... haha ..Just kidding..hehe


----------



## JAK (Mar 7, 2008)

jithudigitised said:


> -----------------------------------------
> JAI HIND
> free ur mind,free ur soul,use free softwares and live freely in the most free country in the world.
> 
> JITHIN


 
Hmmm...
10/10 for this one...


----------



## Cool G5 (Mar 9, 2008)

7/10.
Quite good.


----------



## ilugd (Mar 9, 2008)

@jak, your signature in wonderful. I want to borrow that for my mail siggy.
@cool g5 6/10 thats for the link. good one.


----------



## sam_1710 (Mar 9, 2008)

6/10


----------



## Pagal_Dude (Mar 10, 2008)

6/10

hate this sentence


----------



## faraaz (Mar 10, 2008)

1/10 ... just...bad.


----------



## Cool G5 (Mar 10, 2008)

7/10


----------



## ray|raven (Mar 10, 2008)

5/10.Sounds like an ad.


----------



## The Conqueror (Mar 10, 2008)

okie 7/10


----------



## shady_inc (Mar 10, 2008)

6/10 decent config.


----------



## legolas (Mar 10, 2008)

9/10 ha ha. anything on the US


----------



## SunnyChahal (Mar 10, 2008)

nice one.
9.5/10


----------



## Garbage (Mar 10, 2008)

6 / 10


----------



## eggman (Mar 10, 2008)

8/10


----------



## SunnyChahal (Mar 10, 2008)

2/10


----------



## The Conqueror (Mar 10, 2008)

10/10 for this super high end rig  LOL

I was kidding.... i will give u 5.7/10


----------



## Maverick340 (Mar 11, 2008)

5/10
Dont like showing-of-my-hardware siggy's


----------



## legolas (Mar 11, 2008)

6/10
though you and *Me* should *not* forever be


----------



## confused!! (Mar 14, 2008)

7/10


----------



## manistar (Mar 14, 2008)

Happy that u r confused.............
8/10


----------



## Gigacore (Mar 14, 2008)

no sig


----------



## chicha (Mar 14, 2008)

7/10


----------



## hullap (Mar 14, 2008)

6/10 . luks like a song


----------



## SunnyChahal (Mar 14, 2008)

???

7/10


----------



## talkingcomet (Mar 14, 2008)

10/10

its for the song!!!!


----------



## SunnyChahal (Mar 15, 2008)

5/10


----------



## sam_1710 (Mar 15, 2008)

3/10 ... Sorry dont like SRK!!


----------



## The Conqueror (Mar 15, 2008)

6/10


----------



## pushkaraj (Mar 15, 2008)

6/10


----------



## virus_killer (Mar 16, 2008)

4/10


----------



## hullap (Mar 16, 2008)

9/10 yea justs like the Pakistanis


----------



## int86 (Mar 16, 2008)

7/10
Considering you a school goer.


----------



## gauravsuneja (Mar 16, 2008)

3/10


----------



## ilugd (Mar 16, 2008)

^ 10/10 - neat and clean


----------



## eggman (Mar 16, 2008)

5/10
Depressing and uplifting at the same time


----------



## talkingcomet (Mar 16, 2008)

7/10

very funny!!


----------



## goobimama (Mar 16, 2008)

4/10. 

Now since people are checking siggies in this thread, I thought I'd do some shameless advertising of mine! Take it away! Low ratings appreciated


----------



## codename_romeo (Mar 16, 2008)

5/10


----------



## chicha (Mar 17, 2008)

5\10.


----------



## hullap (Mar 17, 2008)

10/10
so im an FBI agent


----------



## chicha (Mar 17, 2008)

we all were in your shoes once,
and at least all friends of mine miss the school days alot.
you will understand what i am saying when you enter college. 

so i give you 7/10 cause i hated school too


----------



## faraaz (Mar 17, 2008)

5/10 for siggy...10/10 for avatar


----------



## talkingcomet (Mar 18, 2008)

6/10

i didn't knew that water can crash too
thought only windows did that


----------



## ray|raven (Mar 18, 2008)

^Lolz, 6/10.


----------



## pushkaraj (Mar 18, 2008)

7/10


----------



## hullap (Mar 18, 2008)

9/10 lol
BTW i like ur post count too


----------



## SunnyChahal (Mar 18, 2008)

6/10
School aint that bad


----------



## ray|raven (Mar 18, 2008)

Youtube's blocked here so cant rate.


----------



## Cool G5 (Mar 18, 2008)

7/10


----------



## virus_killer (Mar 28, 2008)

4/10


----------



## Ihatemyself (Mar 29, 2008)

6/10 ..not very valid .weak minds dont have power to search for ultimate answers .though itz true that strong minds know that there r no ultimate answers...ahem


----------



## hullap (Mar 29, 2008)

9/10
 gr8 song


----------



## suave_guy (Mar 30, 2008)

windows and gates prevents me from dust and thieves 
so 7/10


----------



## BBThumbHealer (Mar 30, 2008)

8/10 ...


----------



## Ihatemyself (Mar 30, 2008)

2/10 ...i challenge the untold...lol...


----------



## jithudigitised (Mar 31, 2008)

3/10...actually what was that.


----------



## ray|raven (Mar 31, 2008)

@Ihatemyself,
9/10, Wonderful dude, did you write it yourself?

@jithudigitised.
7/10. Yep, we got the most free country in the world.


----------



## Cool G5 (Mar 31, 2008)

5/10


----------



## jithudigitised (Mar 31, 2008)

5/10.. withour that ads will gave u more..


----------



## Cool G5 (Mar 31, 2008)

10/10


----------



## Ihatemyself (Mar 31, 2008)

@rayraven its a rap title by eminem -BRAIN DAMAGE...i didnt write it but it really suites me (metaphorically)
@cool g5 6/10 simple msg


----------



## jithudigitised (Mar 31, 2008)

@cool g5 

 8/10... simple yet powerful...


----------



## Ihatemyself (Mar 31, 2008)

^^^ 6/10 patriotism in everything ..good


----------



## Cool G5 (Mar 31, 2008)

@jithudigitised - I love simplicity. 

@ihatemyself - 5/10....nothing special


----------



## faraaz (Apr 9, 2008)

5/10...

BTW, a cookie to anyone who 'gets' my signature 

Its going to get rated low by people who dont know where the quote is from but I don't care cuz its HILARIOUS! =]


----------



## ray|raven (Apr 9, 2008)

^8/10. 
Now where's my cookie


----------



## faraaz (Apr 9, 2008)

ROFL I didn't think anyone would actually get it! =]

/me hands rayraven a cookie!

Err...that usually works in IRC..

Oh btw, your sig: 6/10 ... I don't get it! Explain please!


----------



## legolas (Apr 9, 2008)

^ ^ 6/10 (all of my base*s* belong to you -> English)
all my bases belong to you -> is simple enough


----------



## hullap (Apr 9, 2008)

7/10 
lol funny


----------



## pushkaraj (Apr 9, 2008)

7/10


----------



## faraaz (Apr 9, 2008)

legolas said:


> ^ ^ 6/10 (all of my base*s* belong to you -> English)
> all my bases belong to you -> is simple enough



You didn't get it 

Search for "All your base are belong to us" on youtube...


----------



## ray|raven (Apr 10, 2008)

faraaz said:


> ROFL I didn't think anyone would actually get it! =]
> 
> /me hands rayraven a cookie!
> 
> ...



Thanx 

And my siggy is a quote from SinCity,  by Hartigan(Bruce Willis).
He says after he gets shot protecting an innocent girl.

If you didnt watch it, do it.Must Watch IMO.


----------



## DigitalDude (Apr 10, 2008)

legolas said:


> ^ ^ 6/10 (all of my base*s* belong to you -> English)
> all my bases belong to you -> is simple enough


hahaha there goes the joke above your head *woooooosh*

I officially revoke your Geek License change your user title 

_


----------



## Rockstar11 (Apr 10, 2008)

8/10


----------



## faraaz (Apr 11, 2008)

rayraven said:


> Thanx
> 
> And my siggy is a quote from SinCity,  by Hartigan(Bruce Willis).
> He says after he gets shot protecting an innocent girl.
> ...



Forget the siggy,  WOW at your avatar!! GIMME LINK to ORIGINAL PIC PL0X!! =D

and at previous poster...7/10!


----------



## ray|raven (Apr 11, 2008)

^Heh,She's Maggie Q.
Cropped from this image : 
*www.imgsync.com/data/img/16754677l46k8dr39tlm1dyko5l.jpg


----------



## Rockstar11 (Apr 11, 2008)

6/10


----------



## Gigacore (Apr 11, 2008)

No, 5/10


----------



## Rockstar11 (Apr 11, 2008)

ok, 7/10


----------



## goobimama (Apr 11, 2008)

0/10. Sucks


----------



## scavanger007 (Apr 11, 2008)

y i cant c siggy's?
even my own.....


----------



## Cool G5 (Apr 11, 2008)

^Check the options in user CP.
NA/10


----------



## DigitalDude (Apr 11, 2008)

^^
haha I guess the above rating is the first in this whole thread 

1st line - 10/10 
2nd line - 8/10 

_


----------



## scavanger007 (Apr 12, 2008)

8/10


----------



## faraaz (Apr 12, 2008)

rayraven said:


> ^Heh,She's Maggie Q.
> Cropped from this image :
> *www.imgsync.com/data/img/16754677l46k8dr39tlm1dyko5l.jpg



Thank you for the link!! =D

For the previous poster, 5/10 ... the line is kind of...plain. :/


----------



## scavanger007 (Apr 12, 2008)

faraaz said:


> Thank you for the link!! =D
> 
> For the previous poster, 5/10 ... the line is kind of...plain. :/



even though its plain ....it holds the true meaning....this is the best quote i liked from a game.....


----------



## Rockstar11 (Apr 12, 2008)

6/10


----------



## chicha (May 31, 2008)

5/10 cause some times its nice.


----------



## dheeraj_kumar (May 31, 2008)

5/10 because I am phobic to words ending which have "phobic" in them


----------



## eggman (May 31, 2008)

7/10


----------



## alter_ego (May 31, 2008)

^^ 10/10


----------



## chicha (May 31, 2008)

8


----------



## paranj (May 31, 2008)

^lol 7/10    what a siggy


----------



## sam_1710 (May 31, 2008)

5/10 ..


----------



## paranj (May 31, 2008)

^^why?  urs      3/10


----------



## Kl@w-24 (May 31, 2008)

3/10


----------



## paranj (May 31, 2008)

can some1 tell me y?

1/10


----------



## eggman (Jun 1, 2008)

5/10


----------



## paranj (Jun 1, 2008)

^^11/10


----------



## eggman (Jun 1, 2008)

9/10


----------



## chicha (Jun 1, 2008)

supporting a good cause
10/10


----------



## paranj (Jun 1, 2008)

-1/10  :d :d:d:d:d:d


----------



## gauravsuneja (Jun 3, 2008)

1/10


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Jun 3, 2008)

^ ^ ^ Awesome!! Invisible siggy!!! 

10/10


----------



## paranj (Jun 4, 2008)

duh!  -0.1/1


----------



## Quiz_Master (Jun 4, 2008)

^^ My Thoughts exactly...  10/10.
Mine is not rate-able .. heheh


----------



## iMav (Jun 4, 2008)

I give you a 10/10 for listening to T-Pain & Timbaland.


----------



## paranj (Jun 4, 2008)

1/1


----------



## goobimama (Jun 4, 2008)

^^ Rubbish. Not worth a rating.


----------



## hullap (Jun 4, 2008)

^^ no is this


----------



## paranj (Jun 4, 2008)

15/10 cause u support ManU


----------



## eggman (Jun 5, 2008)

9/10


----------



## johny rico (Jun 5, 2008)

9.923569874212333/10


----------



## paranj (Jun 5, 2008)

9.2316465168165165464686516816681681646846814/9.5464684684684665161651651651651616516165165165513616168


----------



## Cool G5 (Jun 5, 2008)

Better than the previous........you get 8.8888


----------



## SunnyChahal (Jun 5, 2008)

10/10


----------



## paranj (Jun 5, 2008)

0/10  cheap rip-off  lolz 8/10


----------



## eggman (Jun 5, 2008)

9/10

Third time in a row I'm rating you


----------



## paranj (Jun 5, 2008)

10/10. kicking my siggy's a$s ?


----------



## faraaz (Jun 6, 2008)

8/10


----------



## paranj (Jun 6, 2008)

^^lolz 8.5/10


----------



## azaad_shri75 (Jun 6, 2008)

not bad       7 out of 10


----------



## paranj (Jun 6, 2008)

^^Thats true(ur siggy)  BUT 4/10  cuz it was said by Lord Buddha  It wu have been better if Lord Shiv or Krishna said it


----------



## azaad_shri75 (Jun 6, 2008)

paranj said:


> ^^Thats true(ur siggy)  BUT 4/10  cuz it was said by Lord Buddha  It wu have been better if Lord Shiv or Krishna said it



silly, is buddha different from krishna or shiva


----------



## johny rico (Jun 6, 2008)

Religion/caste/color sucks  so u get only 7/10.


----------



## azaad_shri75 (Jun 6, 2008)

johny rico said:


> Religion/caste/color sucks  so u get only 7/10.



here no body is preaching  religion


----------



## paranj (Jun 6, 2008)

3/10


----------



## Pathik (Jun 6, 2008)

2/10.
Just for that huge sin of pairing a 945..x with a potential monster.


----------



## Plasma_Snake (Jun 6, 2008)

I'm giving it a poetic justice, 8/10


----------



## Pathik (Jun 6, 2008)

^8/10. Reality!


----------



## krates (Jun 6, 2008)

9/10


----------



## paranj (Jun 6, 2008)

10/10 I m also enjoying N73ME


----------



## eggman (Jun 6, 2008)

9/10
4th time in a row I'm rating you now


----------



## hullap (Jun 7, 2008)

^5/10
toooooo old eggman


----------



## sam_1710 (Jun 7, 2008)

10/10 ... Go reds...


----------



## dheeraj_kumar (Jun 7, 2008)

5/10 I do it sometimes too...


----------



## krates (Jun 7, 2008)

8/10 .............


----------



## naveen_reloaded (Jun 7, 2008)

2/10


----------



## hullap (Jun 7, 2008)

last 4 shoud be 6660 [666 is satanic number ]


----------



## naveen_reloaded (Jun 7, 2008)

will soon change it.... hi hi hi


----------



## hullap (Jun 7, 2008)

continuing
9/10


----------



## spironox (Mar 6, 2009)

i love metallica  so its 10/10 AMF Metallica - Death Magnetic is blasting through my speakers !!!


----------



## Nuxer (Mar 6, 2009)

7/10.


----------

